# The Unofficial Dekla Appreciation Thread



## SteamJ

With my first Dekla on wrist I thought it was a good time to consolidate and bring all fans of Dekla together into a single thread. Here are pictures of my first Dekla Flieger and I am very pleased. Ignore the ETA designation on the caseback as min has a Selitta handwind movement.

Please join me in posting your Dekla watches here.


----------



## wkw

Deck watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

wkw said:


> Deck watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome piece!


----------



## wkw

SteamJ said:


> Awesome piece!


Thanks. It goes very well from suit and tie to T shirt and jeans. I'm very happy with this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownJewels

2 for 2 so far...nice watches both!


----------



## jjmc87

Thanks for making this man, I should have my deck watch in the next couple of weeks I hope so I can show it off then.

Anything in particular you guys are hoping to see from Dekla in the future?


----------



## 10clone

Type B and very happy
Turbulenz V 2 is next.

Personally a big fan of Dekla and what they're doing. What I hope to see is they roll out their bracelet before the holidays


----------



## audio.bill

jjmc87 said:


> Anything in particular you guys are hoping to see from Dekla in the future?


Been awaiting details and options on their Bauhaus design which is expected to be available on their site by the end of November.


----------



## SteamJ

audio.bill said:


> Been awaiting details and options on their Bauhaus design which is expected to be available on their site by the end of November.
> View attachment 15515435


I don't typically go for Bauhaus but this I like a lot.


----------



## jjmc87

10clone said:


> View attachment 15515402
> 
> 
> Type B and very happy
> Turbulenz V 2 is next.
> 
> Personally a big fan of Dekla and what they're doing. What I hope to see is they roll out their bracelet before the holidays


Awesome! Is it confirmed they have a bracelet in the works? If so I'm a happy man


audio.bill said:


> Been awaiting details and options on their Bauhaus design which is expected to be available on their site by the end of November.
> View attachment 15515435


This is very cool, seriously impressed with what these guys are doing in such a short amount of time


----------



## jakec

Anyone happen to have a Turbulenz with an old radium dial & hands? Would like to see one in the metal.Bonus points for a v.3


----------



## 10clone

jjmc87 said:


> Awesome! Is it confirmed they have a bracelet in the works? If so I'm a happy man
> 
> This is very cool, seriously impressed with what these guys are doing in such a short amount of time


Not confirmed but I've seen its been designed and rendered. The only reason I have not bought the turbulenz yet is because I'm hoping to get it on bracelet. For my personal taste it would be the perfect modern flieger.


----------



## jjmc87

10clone said:


> Not confirmed but I've seen its been designed and rendered. The only reason I have not bought the turbulenz yet is because I'm hoping to get it on bracelet. For my personal taste it would be the perfect modern flieger.


Cheers man. Really hope it fits the deck watch too


----------



## AFG08

I started with Dekla by ordering an A dial then ordered a B dial when the bronze cases became available. Then when I spotted a Turbulenz on the sale forum at an attractive price, I bought that one too, all are 42 mm. I think that's enough but if the Deck Watch ever becomes available in 42 mm, I might just be persuaded.


----------



## StufflerMike

AFG08 said:


> I started with Dekla by ordering an A dial then ordered a B dial when the bronze cases became available. Then when I spotted a Turbulenz on the sale forum at an attractive price, I bought that one too, all are 42 mm. I think that's enough but if the Deck Watch ever becomes available in 42 mm, I might just be persuaded.


Nice trio.


----------



## Nebido

Time to join the club.


----------



## underhill

Thanks for the pics guys ! I'm considering buying one soon with a 6steel case (still hesitating with a Laco though) ; maybe I'll join the club before the end of the year


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I love what Dekla is doing. I'm considering a deck watch - gray dial, romans, white gold hands, red 12 - but want to see if they can source a higher grade Unitas movement than what is listed on their site. I've contacted them and am waiting for a response.


----------



## usc1

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I love what Dekla is doing. I'm considering a deck watch - gray dial, romans, white gold hands, red 12 - but want to see if they can source a higher grade Unitas movement than what is listed on their site. I've contacted them and am waiting for a response.


They don't reply right away. Been waiting for a response.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

usc1 said:


> They don't reply right away. Been waiting for a response.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long have you been waiting?


----------



## Nebido

Let us please know the answer, if you get response.

The user jjmc87 wrote in the Deck watch thread, that they have new dial options in the pipeline, white marble and black Onyx.

post #93 page 5 Deck watch thread

Convincing new dial options and i have no doubt about that, because i know from the communication with Dekla, that they have high demands on themselves, they won't put out new dial variants without beeing convinced of the final product + a higher grade Unitas 6498-2, could see myself pulling the trigger again for a aditional version with roman numerals.


----------



## usc1

LosAngelesTimer said:


> How long have you been waiting?


Several business days. Been checking my junk mail folders as well in case but nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

They got back to me very quickly. Apparently, they'll be adding movement upgrade options in the near future.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I reached out to them recently about when they might have the other dial colors available for the 40mm Turbulenz. They said they are quite busy right now with current orders taking 5 weeks or more, so have put off offering different dial colors for the Turbulenz for a while.


----------



## mightymiloquinn

Just noticed on their website that their prices are increasing starting the 1st of December. That may get me to order one a little sooner than planned.


----------



## badgerracer

I am really impressed with what Dekla can offer for the price, especially with how much they will let you customize. I have been really debating about a 40mm type b old radium Flieger, but I have other watches higher on the priority list right now. If they make a 36-38mm Flieger it will probably pop up higher on the list though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSDickson

mightymiloquinn said:


> Just noticed on their website that their prices are increasing starting the 1st of December. That may get me to order one a little sooner than planned.


Yep, that sure pushed me off dead center!

I ordered the Deckwatch in red XII Roman with silver dial and blued hands.


----------



## PHStern

Very much enjoying mine after waiting a week for a couple of shorter leather straps to fit my wrist. I love how clear and readable this is.


----------



## john_marston

mightymiloquinn said:


> Just noticed on their website that their prices are increasing starting the 1st of December. That may get me to order one a little sooner than planned.


15% on the flieger and Turbulenz and 5% on the deck watch and vintage military.

Kind of a bummer. But the prices were very sharp, and still are. For my first German watch I am still thinking either Deckwatch or used Stowa or Nomos.


----------



## earlofsodbury

I'm very taken with what Dekla are doing, and was hoping a blue-dialled Turbulenz would become available soon - was told October, but clearly not. I'm also finding myself a bit bemused that none of their watches offer a date display. Seems very odd not to offer such a popular complication from a company that can make any dial it chooses. And now a price rise... Love them as I do, I think the world has enough Sinns and Damaskos already, so I wonder if trying to fish in the same pond without a very strong USP may prove over-ambitious...


----------



## Fergfour

earlofsodbury said:


> Love them as I do, I think the world has enough Sinns and Damaskos already, so I wonder if trying to fish in the same pond without a very strong USP may prove over-ambitious...


How many German companies make their own cases/dials/hands and still cost less than Sinn and Damasko? None? I don't feel the market is overcrowded in this segment in the least.
Another difference with Dekla is their Deck watch line which I think is fantastic. Sinn and Damasko aren't really in that segment at all.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Fergfour said:


> How many German companies make their own cases/dials/hands and still cost less than Sinn and Damasko? None? I don't feel the market is overcrowded in this segment in the least.


My implication is that the market doesn't need another manufacturer producing a very similar product _at the same price point_ - which is where this is heading_,_ with above-inflation price increases.


----------



## Fergfour

earlofsodbury said:


> My implication is that the market doesn't need another manufacturer producing a very similar product _at the same price point_ - which is where this is heading_,_ with above-inflation price increases.


I see. A 15% increase is significant. If one goes for the 6steel upgrade that brings it to around 900 usd which is getting close to Damasko territory.
Good point about the no date design. I suppose if you don't want a date go with Dekla as just about everything from Damasko has at least a date, sometimes day. There are many people (on WUS anyway) that hate having a date on the dial.


----------



## 10clone

I may be in the minority but the no date options are a god send for me. I am all about the time only watches and it's great for me to have a Dekla around. Why is it so difficult to find time only watches? I have a sinn 556 IB because of the no date, even though I am fan of many of their pieces, including Damasko.

Ive been playing the waiting game with Dekla hoping for a bracelet option before ordering. So now I've decided to order the Turbulenz v2 before Thanksgiving. Will bring the watch to a few local watch repair shops to see if they can match an after market bracelet. Any recommendations on a bracelet that might work. 

Measurements are:
diameter 40
lug to lug 47.8
lug width 20
height 11.7


----------



## brshatch

I would like to clarify about the pricing

1. I don't want to speculate and discuss how much the dials and hands of our competitors cost. We produce watches in-house. The problem is not even that we produce in-house The problem is that we offer a lot of options (for a microbrand). We don't sell watches in the thousands. Therefore, we have to make a small quantity of cases, hands and dials. For example, it takes 6 hours to make 10 dials. And it would be take 15 hours to make 100 dials. Therefore, the cost of one dial is much higher.

2. first of all, the price rises to 15% for the basic models. For example, if our pilots cost 415 euros and option 6steel 118 euros, then now they will cost 415 + 15% + 140 = 617, not (415 + 140) + 15% = 638. For example now Turbulenz 40 costs 533 euros. The base price will increase by 15% and they will cost (415 + 15%) + 118 = 595 euros.

I understand that raising the price is not nice, but I think 595 euros this is more than an fair price for in-house made german watch

In addition, I think comparisons with other brands are incorrect. Of course, they have their advantages and even some of them cause me personally respect. But we are still different - first of all, that we produce most of the components on our own.


----------



## earlofsodbury

brshatch said:


> I would like to clarify about the pricing ...


Thanks for elucidating.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



10clone said:


> Ive been playing the waiting game with Dekla hoping for a bracelet option before ordering. So now I've decided to order the Turbulenz v2 before Thanksgiving. Will bring the watch to a few local watch repair shops to see if they can match an after market bracelet. Any recommendations on a bracelet that might work.


Hard to beat an H-link bracelet with this style of watch - link


----------



## 10clone

earlofsodbury said:


> Thanks for elucidating.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hard to beat an H-link bracelet with this style of watch - link
> 
> View attachment 15552175


I just want to say thank you very much for the reply. I completely agree an h-link bracelet would look very nice on a turbulenz but have had a lot of trouble finding them online.

Do you have the turbulenz and were able to fit this bracelet on your watch? Thanks again


----------



## Brey17

Anyone have experience with their 6Steel? I ordered a Deckwatch with ruthenium dial and white gold hands. I ordered the 6Steel case out of curiosity. I hope to have it soon, maybe a few more weeks.


----------



## john_marston

I personally see Dekla as an alternative to Stowa for Flieger and Marine and Sinn/Damasko for Turbulenz...obviously with their own twists. And even with the price bump, they seem to offer very similar quality and specs for ~60% of the price of those bigger brands, plus more customisation options. That’s still a good deal. Bit more of an enthusiast brand for those that care more about value than brand history


----------



## Fergfour

john_marston said:


> And even with the price bump, they seem to offer very similar quality and specs for ~60% of the price of those bigger brands, plus more customisation options. That's still a good deal. Bit more of an enthusiast brand for those that care more about value than brand history


Value yes, and also craftsmanship. Some companies say "hey the cases, dials, and hands arrived in the mail today, let's put some watches together." Making the decision to not rely on others and to craft quality parts in house impresses me and tells me something about these people. I will support them as soon as I am able.


----------



## earlofsodbury

10clone said:


> Do you have the turbulenz and were able to fit this bracelet on your watch? Thanks again


I don't yet have a Turbulenz, as I would prefer a blue dial, so have been waiting. I am unlikely to use a metal bracelet with the watch when I do get one, as for my tastes I prefer leather or rubber.


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Does anyone happen to have any photos of a flieger with the onion crown? Every photo I've found online has the diamond.


----------



## SteamJ

whiskeymuscles said:


> Does anyone happen to have any photos of a flieger with the onion crown? Every photo I've found online has the diamond.


No photos but here's a short video they did for me when I was deciding between the crowns.


----------



## whiskeymuscles

SteamJ said:


> No photos but here's a short video they did for me when I was deciding between the crowns.


Thanks for the video! Both look great, having a hard time deciding which to go with.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## misterkevlar

john_marston said:


> 15% on the flieger and Turbulenz and 5% on the deck watch and vintage military.
> 
> Kind of a bummer. But the prices were very sharp, and still are. For my first German watch I am still thinking either Deckwatch or used Stowa or Nomos.


Got the email as well had my eye on the Turbulenz, but think the 556 may swing it for me..hmm lets see!


----------



## 10clone

earlofsodbury said:


> I don't yet have a Turbulenz, as I would prefer a blue dial, so have been waiting. I am unlikely to use a metal bracelet with the watch when I do get one, as for my tastes I prefer leather or rubber.


I assume youre talking about the gradient dial? 
Thank you for the link to that bracelet. I don't know if it's just me but it's very difficult finding aftermarket h link bracelets. After I buy the watch, wait for it to be delivered, and then take it to my watch repair, will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## 10clone

misterkevlar said:


> Got the email as well had my eye on the Turbulenz, but think the 556 may swing it for me..hmm lets see!


I have the sinn 556 IB and the Dekla type B flieger and I still want the turbulenz type 2. I would have considered the Sinn 556 A RS on the h link instead if it DIDNT HAVE A DATE.


----------



## SteamJ

Trying out a new German made strap. I like it.


----------



## whiskeymuscles

SteamJ said:


> Trying out a new German made strap. I like it.
> View attachment 15562243


The strap looks great on it. You mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## whiskeymuscles

I reached out to DEKLA for some more photographs of the onion crown and they sent this.










I think both look great, but maybe the onion would stand out if it was a little bigger?


----------



## Nebido

Should be the same onion crown like the deckwatch onion crown, with the difference it's brushed/blasted and not polished.
With a "Flieger" i would go with the more present diamond crown.
More pics of the onion crown you can find in the "Dekla deckwatch" thread.


----------



## chiron93

whiskeymuscles said:


> I reached out to DEKLA for some more photographs of the onion crown and they sent this.
> 
> View attachment 15564031
> 
> 
> I think both look great, but maybe the onion would stand out if it was a little bigger?


In their description, it says that the onion crown in pilot automatics are pull/push and not screw down (diamond is screw down).

Any chance you asked about this? Just curious why one is pull/push and the other is screw down....may be just to reduce the number of combinations?


----------



## whiskeymuscles

chiron93 said:


> In their description, it says that the onion crown in pilot automatics are pull/push and not screw down (diamond is screw down).
> 
> Any chance you asked about this? Just curious why one is pull/push and the other is screw down....may be just to reduce the number of combinations?


Oh interesting. No, I didn't know that.


----------



## Nebido

chiron93 said:


> In their description, it says that the onion crown in pilot automatics are pull/push and not screw down (diamond is screw down).
> 
> Any chance you asked about this? Just curious why one is pull/push and the other is screw down....may be just to reduce the number of combinations?


I could imagine this correlates with the use across the different Dekla watch types.
I think they designed the onion crown primary for the Dekla Deckwatch, where you don't need or want a screw down, so the onion crown is designed and executed from the start as push/pull.
With the "Flieger" the onion crown is an additional option, but it's originaly designed/executed for the deckwatch without screw down, with a push/pull mechanism.
Diamond crown is designed for the "Flieger" and directly designed and intended as screw down.
If you use some crown options across different watchtypes, you have to adapt the crown mechanism for which the crown type was originaly designed/executed.
Otherwise you would need two different versions of each crown as a manufacturer.
With other words, if you want a screw down option with the onion crown, they have to redesign/rework it for this purpose.
But thats only my guess, because it would be logical.


----------



## SteamJ

I'm not sure why it seems to say there's a difference but I can confirm the diamond crown is push/pull.


----------



## Nebido

Diamond crown with the hand-winding movement is a pull/push crown.
Diamond crown with the self-winding movement is a screw down crown.
Onion crown with both movements is a pull/push crown.

Looks like the movement type is the key factor and not my assumption in post #54.


----------



## quasitime

I'm probably in the minority but hoping they put a date on the turbulenz model at some point. In my world every day feels the same right now, so a date keeps me sane. (If executed well)


----------



## SteamJ

quasitime said:


> I'm probably in the minority but hoping they put a date on the turbulenz model at some point. In my world every day feels the same right now, so a date keeps me sane. (If executed well)


I'm firmly a no date guy but I can see the draw right now. Working from home since April (and likely permanently) I've come to the determination that there are only 2 days of the week now. There's Weekday and Weekend and I can only tell them apart because I'm working on Weekday and Weekend is still too short.


----------



## earlofsodbury

quasitime said:


> I'm probably in the minority but hoping they put a date on the turbulenz model at some point. In my world every day feels the same right now, so a date keeps me sane. (If executed well)


I do find it odd that the only watch they do with a date is the Blackjack chrono. In the end this put me off the already long wait for a blue dial Turbulenz, as I think that model _really_ should have a date option, and I know its lack will irk me. Given most of the movements they use are supplied with a date wheel in-situ, and they make their own dials - how hard can it be to punch a hole in some dials? They offer so many other options!
Instead I placed an order for an automatic b-Uhr. I just hope they can get it made and posted before this stupid, idiot country I live in commits geo-political suicide on January 1st...


----------



## Nebido

I usually prefer no date, but if a missing date option would be the decisive factor for me not to buy a Turbulenz, i would contact them.
I know they did specific requests in the past, if possible/workable.
Things like continuous minute tracking (in the area of the "6") instead of the "Hergestellt in Deutschland" with the Marine/Deckwatch.
More than a no is not possible, but maybe you can get a date option as special request and if no, maybe they can tell you if something is planned in the near future for the "Turbulenz".


----------



## earlofsodbury

Nebido said:


> I usually prefer no date, but if a missing date option would be the decisive factor for me not to buy a Turbulenz, i would contact them.
> I know they did specific requests in the past, if possible/workable.
> Things like continuous minute tracking (in the area of the "6") instead of the "Hergestellt in Deutschland" with the Marine/Deckwatch.
> More than a no is not possible, but maybe you can get a date option as special request and if no, maybe they can tell you if something is planned in the near future for the "Turbulenz".


I got the impression they're pretty buried in work, so went with the other option I'd been considering.


----------



## john_marston

Is it even ‘they’? It sounds like most of the work is done by one person


----------



## wkw

I spoke with one of the Dekla team members and I was told they have been super busy, especially they were swamped by orders placed before the price hike. 

He once told me that they worked 7 days a week. 

Hats off to Dekla team.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido

In my correspondence with Dekla, regarding my deckwatch, there was the talk of "whe" from the Dekla side, but it's definitely a small crew/company.



https://www.dnb.com/business-directory/company-profiles.oleg_samovsky_und_yuri_shapiro.e46c4046c542447751220c8fd9669c09.html


----------



## wkw

Mailman delivered this yesterday and it have been on my wrist since. I'm very pleased with it.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

wkw said:


> Mailman delivered this yesterday and it have been on my wrist since. I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks great. How are you enjoying the onion crown?


----------



## wkw

SteamJ said:


> Looks great. How are you enjoying the onion crown?


Thanks Steam,

I personally like it better than the diamond crown which digs into my wrist.

The crown size is trivially smaller than Stowa's and I have no problem winding it or setting time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Several new dial color options now available on the Turbulenz.

Also DLC now available and regular bead blasted for the 40mm as well as bronze.

AND open caseback option.

So.Many.Options for the Turbulenz. Wow.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CJilDN_r4vu/









Tactical Watch. Buy German Men's Waterproof Tactical Wrist Watches


Buy mechanical waterproof tactical wrist watches for men at affordable prices. Order tactical watch in Germany manufacturer Dekla with international delivery




deklawatches.com


----------



## SteamJ

Rice and Gravy said:


> Several new dial color options now available on the Turbulenz.
> 
> Also DLC now available and regular bead blasted for the 40mm as well as bronze.
> 
> AND open caseback option.
> 
> So.Many.Options for the Turbulenz. Wow.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJilDN_r4vu/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tactical Watch. Buy German Men's Waterproof Tactical Wrist Watches
> 
> 
> Buy mechanical waterproof tactical wrist watches for men at affordable prices. Order tactical watch in Germany manufacturer Dekla with international delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deklawatches.com


I'm loving the new gradient dial options. And I can get it destro like I did with my Flieger. Going to have to plan one of these at some point for sure.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Loving the new options now available for the Turbulenz - even if it is frustrating that they've arrived so soon after I ordered the B-Uhr! (Last I heard, they were months away, if ever!) Hey-ho: this will cost me money at some point!


----------



## jam3s121

Are there any bracelets that fit the 40mm turblenz?


----------



## 10clone

jam3s121 said:


> Are there any bracelets that fit the 40mm turblenz?


I am also looking for a steel bracelet. I just got my ver 2 turbulenz. 
Looks great and really happy with it.


----------



## lasttango

Any love for the Deckwatch?


----------



## wkw

lasttango said:


> Any love for the Deckwatch?


Yes...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lasttango

wkw said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! That is such a sharp looking watch.That is a great shot of the dial. That blue alligator looks great on it.


----------



## lasttango

I am having a tough time deciding between the Deck and the Military. The Military is a bit busy with that faux CA Dial, but it is also quite alluring at its size and with that nice finishing... and the Deck is dressier and very classic looking. Just one to start -


----------



## StufflerMike

lasttango said:


> I am having a tough time deciding between the Deck and the Military. The Military is a bit busy with that faux CA Dial, but it is also quite alluring at its size and with that nice finishing... and the Deck is dressier and very classic looking. Just one to start -


I finally went for the Military. Already have some Marine watches (Laco, Limes) and wanted something a tad different.


----------



## SteamJ

StufflerMike said:


> I finally went for the Military. Already have some Marine watches (Laco, Limes) and wanted something a tad different.
> 
> View attachment 15943775
> 
> 
> View attachment 15943777
> 
> 
> View attachment 15943776


That's a great looking piece.


----------



## mrplow25

It has been a month since I got my Dekla Blue Pilot and it's been great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP300M

I'm still debating/thinking about getting Dekla. 

I was thinking about Pilot Type B, with white lume markings and hands. It's good that I waited couple months. The itch went away, so I know it's not the watch for me.

Now, I'm interested in Tactical watch. I like V.1's index (simple), but not the 3,6,9 font (old school). I like V.2's font (more modern), but I don't like the double baton index (too busy). V.3 is nice and simple; even though it has double baton index, it is is simpler than V.2 and looks like a cross mark. I don't like V.4 mixed Roman numeral and Arabic numbers.

I see quite a bit of V.1 and V.2 photos online, but not much on V.3. Is it because V.3 is not as popular? I'm just waiting, to see if that desire still remains after a few months. I don't want to buy on a whim, and then have to go thru hassle of return or selling.


----------



## robi1138

I'm a Stowa fan (own 4 of them) and just bought my first Sinn yesterday. Then I look at Dekla...wow...they have some really nice pieces. Am considering this one, with the bronze hands:










I didn't see anything on their website about their history...any info you guys have would be appreciated.


----------



## john_marston

‘Watch fans that wanted to make watches, started making watches’ is the history. It’s unpretentious, as it usually should be with modern micro-brands.


----------



## robi1138

I'm just amazed they can do what they do at the prices they charge.


----------



## lasttango

The Military looks like it would be a comfortable watch... I understand it's 42mm, not 47mm which is the case with many similar styles. Is the strap supple or is it a bit rigid?



StufflerMike said:


> I finally went for the Military. Already have some Marine watches (Laco, Limes) and wanted something a tad different.
> 
> View attachment 15943775
> 
> 
> View attachment 15943777
> 
> 
> View attachment 15943776


----------



## StufflerMike

lasttango said:


> The Military looks like it would be a comfortable watch... I understand it's 42mm, not 47mm which is the case with many similar styles. Is the strap supple or is it a bit rigid?


Correct, diameter is 42mm. L2L =50,5mm. Strap was comfortable right from the first minute on the wrist, supple though.


----------



## lasttango

I just noticed that the offer the F A. in a sandwich dial. I wish that were an option on the Military.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Yeah a panerai style Cali-sandwich would be cool.


----------



## john_marston

A Bauhaus watch would be cool. Seems to be missing as a sort of German homage brand


----------



## PCgamer

So I just placed my order for a custom Dekla Turbulenz. I have them doing a custom dial and custom seconds hand color on the the watch. I am attaching some pictures of the renders I did.

This first one is the exact colors and case finishing's it will have







This one is one I mocked up based on a real photo of the watch to see how the DLC black looks IRL with my color scheme


----------



## PaddyChicago

robi1138 said:


> I'm just amazed they can do what they do at the prices they charge.


They are a case manufacturer as well, so it appears they have a business model similar to Ickler. The watches are a revenue stream, but not their sole line of business.


----------



## robi1138

Does anyone have any actual photos of the Turbulenz with the black DLC coating? Preferably V.3 but it doesn't matter.


----------



## StufflerMike

robi1138 said:


> Does anyone have any actual photos of the Turbulenz with the black DLC coating? Preferably V.3 but it doesn't matter.


Taken from their FB account. Drop them an email and ask for some shots.


----------



## robi1138

StufflerMike said:


> Taken from their FB account. Drop them an email and ask for some shots.
> 
> View attachment 15972755


Thanks Mike. I did email them earlier but haven't heard back yet


----------



## robi1138

Dekla didn't have any photos of the DLC besides the one Mike shared but they are currently filling an order with one and said they'd snap a photo for me next week.


----------



## StufflerMike

robi1138 said:


> Dekla didn't have any photos of the DLC besides the one Mike shared but they are currently filling an order with one and said they'd snap a photo for me next week.


That's what I'd call an excellent customer service.


----------



## PCgamer

robi1138 said:


> Dekla didn't have any photos of the DLC besides the one Mike shared but they are currently filling an order with one and said they'd snap a photo for me next week.


I bet that order is mine 😀 I got DLC on the case for my custom watch from them.


----------



## robi1138

PCgamer said:


> I bet that order is mine 😀 I got DLC on the case for my custom watch from them.


Cool! Would love to see any pics from you as well.


----------



## PCgamer

robi1138 said:


> Cool! Would love to see any pics from you as well.


For sure I will be posting some once I get it sounds like I will get a sneak peak of it in just a little while


----------



## robi1138

PCgamer said:


> For sure I will be posting some once I get it sounds like I will get a sneak peak of it in just a little while


Not sure if this is yours as it doesn't appear custom but they did send me some early photos. I think it looks great though! I'm guessing that's the 40 mm.


----------



## PCgamer

robi1138 said:


> Not sure if this is yours as it doesn't appear custom but they did send me some early photos. I think it looks great though! I'm guessing that's the 40 mm.
> 
> View attachment 15974875
> 
> 
> View attachment 15974876


No doesn't look like mine I got a v1 unless they just put a dial they had laying around into it. I did notice the seconds hand wasn't painted so it could be parts from my watch that they are working on idk.


----------



## robi1138

PCgamer said:


> No doesn't look like mine I got a v1 unless they just put a dial they had laying around into it. I did notice the seconds hand wasn't painted so it could be parts from my watch that they are working on idk.


I was originally talking to Alex about a watch that would be finished next week but Boris was the one who responded to my last email with these two photos that I cropped slightly.

This is actually exactly the one that I'm looking at with perhaps an orange seconds hand and in 42 mm (assuming that this is 40 mm)


----------



## PCgamer

robi1138 said:


> I was originally talking to Alex about a watch that would be finished next week but Boris was the one who responded to my last email with these two photos that I cropped slightly.
> 
> This is actually exactly the one that I'm looking at with perhaps an orange seconds hand and in 42 mm (assuming that this is 40 mm)


Gotcha makes sense Alex was the person I spoke to about my watch.


----------



## robi1138

So, I started off this new infatuation with Dekla looking at their tactical watches. I knew I liked the black DLC coated case and bezel but couldn't decide which dial version to go with. After much endless debate I put aside thoughts of the Turbulenz (I had just bought a Sinn 857 afterall) and switched gears to their deckwatch with the black Ruthenium dial. Naturally, I couldn't decide which hands to go with however (despite being offered many options by the factory) and eventually my attention shifted to the silver dial version. This of course brought up the question of whether to get the 12 in red. By this point I had really begun to annoy myself with my indecisiveness and went back to looking at the Turbulenz again. Realizing I was in a neverending, self-induced dilemma, I did what any rational person that just just plunked down a couple of thousand dollars on another watch just a week earlier would do... I bought both of them, 😁. I placed the order today for these two versions:



















After finally deciding on everything I wanted, I asked Dekla if they could perhaps do a white seconds hand with a red tip on the Turbulenz and they said yes so this is what I ordered. They were such a bargain after the Sinn that I couldn't resist. And since I'll be turning 50 in a month I figured what the hell, you only live once.

So I'm looking forward to getting these watches in (hopefully) about 6 weeks...will share plenty of pics.

Thanks to everyone who brought my attention to Dekla and to Boris and Alex at Dekla for all their help!


----------



## wkw

robi1138 said:


> So, I started off this new infatuation with Dekla looking at their tactical watches. I knew I liked the black DLC coated case and bezel but couldn't decide which dial version to go with. After much endless debate I put aside thoughts of the Turbulenz (I had just bought a Sinn 857 afterall) and switched gears to their deckwatch with the black Ruthenium dial. Naturally, I couldn't decide which hands to go with however (despite being offered many options by the factory) and eventually my attention shifted to the silver dial version. This of course brought up the question of whether to get the 12 in red. By this point I had really begun to annoy myself with my indecisiveness and went back to looking at the Turbulenz again. Realizing I was in a neverending, self-induced dilemma, I did what any rational person that just just plunked down a couple of thousand dollars on another watch just a week earlier would do... I bought both of them, . I placed the order today for these two versions:
> 
> View attachment 15977501
> 
> 
> View attachment 15977502
> 
> 
> After finally deciding on everything I wanted, I asked Dekla if they could perhaps do a white seconds hand with a red tip on the Turbulenz and they said yes so this is what I ordered. They were such a bargain after the Sinn that I couldn't resist. And since I'll be turning 50 in a month I figured what the hell, you only live once.
> 
> So I'm looking forward to getting these watches in (hopefully) about 6 weeks...will share plenty of pics.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who brought my attention to Dekla and to Boris and Alex at Dekla for all their help!


Congratulations to the purchases.

A few months ago I was having hard time deciding which Deck Watch to get so I ended up with both. I'm very pleased with them.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Thank you! 

Yours both look great! Was definitely a tough call. If I wore leather straps more often I'd have gone with the black dial but with the mesh bracelet (and more casual attire), I thought the silver dial was the way to go.


----------



## ACG

That could be mine. Assuming the second hand gets painted Orange then it likely is.

40mm v.3 dlc

Meant to be posted next week after a short delay.

Assuming Brexit doesn't affect delivery too much I hope to have it soon



robi1138 said:


> Not sure if this is yours as it doesn't appear custom but they did send me some early photos. I think it looks great though! I'm guessing that's the 40 mm.
> 
> View attachment 15974875
> 
> 
> View attachment 15974876


----------



## robi1138

ACG said:


> That could be mine. Assuming the second hand gets painted Orange then it likely is.
> 
> 40mm v.3 dlc
> 
> Meant to be posted next week after a short delay.
> 
> Assuming Brexit doesn't affect delivery too much I hope to have it soon


Cool... definitely share some pics when you get it


----------



## PCgamer

So many people getting watches done from Dekla and I see another custom one too excited to get mine and excited to see everyone else's


----------



## brshatch

ACG said:


> That could be mine. Assuming the second hand gets painted Orange then it likely is.
> 
> 40mm v.3 dlc
> 
> Meant to be posted next week after a short delay.
> 
> Assuming Brexit doesn't affect delivery too much I hope to have it soon


it's yours.


----------



## robi1138

brshatch said:


> it's yours.
> 
> View attachment 15981775


Looks awesome...can't wait to get mine!


----------



## ACG

brshatch said:


> it's yours.


Yep, just got the email informing of dispatch.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## robi1138

I just got this email:

_*We would like to inform you that status of your order has been changed to "case making". *_
*Please note that case production is the most time-consuming of all production processes. At this time, we are preparing the dials and hands. The next status change will be „assemble".*
_*So don't worry if the "case making" status takes more time than you might think.*_

Pretty cool that they send out status updates...I like it.


----------



## ACG

Finally arrived. Everything looks perfect


----------



## robi1138

ACG said:


> Finally arrived. Everything looks perfect


Very nice...and cool looking!


----------



## SteamJ

ACG said:


> Finally arrived. Everything looks perfect


Looks great and congrats!


----------



## PCgamer

ACG said:


> Finally arrived. Everything looks perfect


Very nice looking forward to getting mine


----------



## paveiv

Another happy customer. Nothing special regarding customization, I wanted the clear look. Really love the color of dial and indexes/hands and opted for the 6steel, I wonder how it will fare. Accuracy is great as well, fully wound, the worst timegrapher value was +8 seconds in one position but mostly it was less. Sellita movement I have to add. There are just two things I would change. Considering the style of lugs, I would not mind the watch being slimmer. It suits Laco but this one, not so much. But of course, it is a matter of taste. And the second hand not being lumed (plus the lume itself could have been a bit better), but I knew this and the reasoning behind it. On the other hand, both Laco and Stowa managed to do it without accuracy loss. But considering the price, Dekla is wonderful, will definitely be one of my favourites


----------



## byreeves1

paveiv said:


> Another happy customer. Nothing special regarding customization, I wanted the clear look. Really love the color of dial and indexes/hands and opted for the 6steel, I wonder how it will fare. Accuracy is great as well, fully wound, the worst timegrapher value was +8 seconds in one position but mostly it was less. Sellita movement I have to add. There are just two things I would change. Considering the style of lugs, I would not mind the watch being slimmer. It suits Laco but this one, not so much. But of course, it is a matter of taste. And the second hand not being lumed (plus the lume itself could have been a bit better), but I knew this and the reasoning behind it. On the other hand, both Laco and Stowa managed to do it without accuracy loss. But considering the price, Dekla is wonderful, will definitely be one of my favourites
> 
> View attachment 16002819
> View attachment 16002820


Your watch looks amazing! I've been configuring on the Dekla site but it is always better to see pics of real watches. Thanks for posting it and congratulations on the new watch!


----------



## paveiv

byreeves1 said:


> Your watch looks amazing! I've been configuring on the Dekla site but it is always better to see pics of real watches. Thanks for posting it and congratulations on the new watch!


Absolutely agree. I love B type dials so I was originally set on that one. But then I reasoned...you moron, you already have several, why not A type instead? And this photo sold it to me



https://deklawatches.com/image/cache/catalog/product/sortiert/002_40/40a_satin/002_40%2823%29-2000x1500.jpg



The dial just looks fantastic. 
And thank you, I think you wont regret when you get yours.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sent Yuriy this picture and his meager reply was „Now Dekla made it to Glashütte"&#8230;..???










I was told that a parcel will leave the Dekla manufacture at Monday.


----------



## PCgamer

brshatch said:


> it's yours.
> 
> View attachment 15981775


Any updates on my custom one with the blue seconds hand and orange text?


----------



## brshatch

PCgamer said:


> Any updates on my custom one with the blue seconds hand and orange text?


sorry, no updates for you. Please note, we need about 5 weeks for standard orders. For custom made order like yours we need more time, because we have to print dial special for you. To produce 1 dial we need 2 days and at this time we can produce for 30-50 dials for 2 days (this is due to the fact that the dial needs to be printed, wait until dry and print again). Please have understanding, that we can not stop production and print your dial. It would be very very expansive for you.


----------



## PCgamer

brshatch said:


> sorry, no updates for you. Please note, we need about 5 weeks for standard orders. For custom made order like yours we need more time, because we have to print dial special for you. To produce 1 dial we need 2 days and at this time we can produce for 30-50 dials for 2 days (this is due to the fact that the dial needs to be printed, wait until dry and print again). Please have understanding, that we can not stop production and print your dial. It would be very very expansive for you.


That's not a problem at all just excited to get mine


----------



## StufflerMike

UPS just rang the doorbell.

Quick shots of the Dekla Turbulenz 42mm v.4 Bronze CUSn8:


----------



## all74

Just ordered my first Dekla  Now the waiting begins…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

all74 said:


> Just ordered my first Dekla  Now the waiting begins&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't mind&#8230;..What did you order ?


----------



## all74

StufflerMike said:


> If you don't mind&#8230;..What did you order ?


42 mm black dial type A automatic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Deleted 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyChicago

Nice Guinand chrono, but I think you want the Guinand Appreciation thread. Lovely watch tho. truly...


----------



## wkw

PaddyChicago said:


> Nice Guinand chrono, but I think you want the Guinand Appreciation thread. Lovely watch tho. truly...


Gee

What an amateur mistake. 

Picture removed.

Here is a Dekla&#8230;.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

I'm told my Deklas will be assembled this week...looking forward to them and posting some pics


----------



## soundfanz

StufflerMike said:


> UPS just rang the doorbell.
> 
> Quick shots of the Dekla Turbulenz 42mm v.4 Bronze CUSn8:
> 
> View attachment 16010827
> 
> 
> View attachment 16010828
> 
> 
> View attachment 16010829
> 
> 
> View attachment 16010830


Great looking watch and photos. Thank you.


----------



## StufflerMike

Yuriy announced two new models on IG and FB. He said that these novelties will be available from August 15th on.


----------



## john_marston

Very cool! Was just wondering yesterday if they had a new model coming out. 
Not something I would buy, but they look very nice.


----------



## StufflerMike

john_marston said:


> Very cool! Was just wondering yesterday if they had a new model coming out.
> Not something I would buy, but they look very nice.


Well, not really new, but their Deckwatch is now available in 42mm.










©️Pic courtesy of Dekla Watches


----------



## all74

robi1138 said:


> I'm told my Deklas will be assembled this week...looking forward to them and posting some pics


How did you find out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

all74 said:


> How did you find out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I emailed them and asked. However, I have since received a generic email from them saying there's a delay with my watches...so I'll be waiting a while longer.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

StufflerMike said:


> Yuriy announced two new models on IG and FB. He said that these novelties will be available from August 15th on.
> 
> View attachment 16046546
> 
> 
> View attachment 16046547


that i want!


----------



## PCgamer

Getting closer they're working on painting the hands now


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

I ordered the Military Vintage with blue hands, onion crown, and sapphire glass on back. Pretty excited about this watch. I messaged to see if they could possibly source me a higher grade/finished Unitas movement.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## pat mull

is that a custom order to not have turbulenz in the dial, or is that how they come now?


----------



## exc-hulk

custom


----------



## NewEnglandHill

I ordered a Turbulenz recently for its classic style and hyper-legibility. I wondered if anyone knew of any aftermarket bracelets that worked well with the particular 316L bead blasted stainless steel that Dekla uses? Thanks.


----------



## 10clone

NewEnglandHill said:


> I ordered a Turbulenz recently for its classic style and hyper-legibility. I wondered if anyone knew of any aftermarket bracelets that worked well with the particular 316L bead blasted stainless steel that Dekla uses? Thanks.


I too have searched for what you're asking but no luck. I just bought the damask dk30 because I wanted a modern pilot on bracelet. Will be selling my turbulenz


----------



## zephyrj

10clone said:


> I too have searched for what you're asking but no luck. I just bought the damask dk30 because I wanted a modern pilot on bracelet. Will be selling my turbulenz


Which Turbulenz do you have?


----------



## 10clone

zephyrj said:


> Which Turbulenz do you have?


Version 2. Red seconds. The 369 dial


----------



## Buramu

Did anyone already order/receive the new Vintage Military 40mm model? I’m seriously considering getting one to add a modest sized Unitas watch to the collection.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Buramu said:


> Did anyone already order/receive the new Vintage Military 40mm model? I'm seriously considering getting one to add a modest sized Unitas watch to the collection.


I've ordered one about 1.5 weeks ago. Still in case making. When it comes in I'll be sure to post pics here.


----------



## quasitime

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> I ordered the Military Vintage with blue hands, onion crown, and sapphire glass on back. Pretty excited about this watch. I messaged to see if they could possibly source me a higher grade/finished Unitas movement.


I looked at the ordering options for this. Do you know what the "wheel" customization is referring to? I'm blind or was missing the sunburst option reflected when I selected it.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

quasitime said:


> I looked at the ordering options for this. Do you know what the "wheel" customization is referring to? I'm blind or was missing the sunburst option reflected when I selected it.


Sunburst on the wheels. Yes. I ordered with that option as well.


----------



## jmariorebelo

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Sunburst on the wheels. Yes. I ordered with that option as well.


If anyone, like me, is interest in seeing how that looks, I had a faint memory of an instagram post. Here it is, also with partial hand engraving:


----------



## WatchEater666

Is there a full list somewhere of what they can do? If you go through their IG, there's a bunch of things they've done that are not on the site anywhere?


----------



## quasitime

jmariorebelo said:


> If anyone, like me, is interest in seeing how that looks, I had a faint memory of an instagram post. Here it is, also with partial hand engraving:


Very cool. They should display that picture there, didn't realize it was display case back but it all makes sense now.


----------



## StufflerMike

WatchEater666 said:


> Is there a full list somewhere of what they can do? If you go through their IG, there's a bunch of things they've done that are not on the site anywhere?


If you want something special you need to ask them.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## PCgamer

My watch is being assembled YAY!


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

I wish they'd show real pictures of the Military Vintage watch. Still nothing on the website or IG. I'm edging on three weeks since order (in a few days), so getting antsy


----------



## robi1138

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> I wish they'd show real pictures of the Military Vintage watch. Still nothing on the website or IG. I'm edging on three weeks since order (in a few days), so getting antsy


I'm on 7+ weeks


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

robi1138 said:


> I'm on 7+ weeks


Oh no. On which watch? Now I'm terrified that it's going to be a longer wait than was advertised.


----------



## robi1138

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Oh no. On which watch? Now I'm terrified that it's going to be a longer wait than was advertised.


2 of them. Tactical with custom seconds hand and standard deck watch


----------



## brshatch

Please note, any individual wishes will increase production time.

@Wandering_Watcher10, I think I told you about +1 week. 
@robi1138, this week we will ship you watch


----------



## robi1138

brshatch said:


> Please note, any individual wishes will increase production time.
> 
> @Wandering_Watcher10, I think I told you about +1 week.
> @robi1138, this week we will ship you watch


Ok, thank you...just sent a follow up email before I saw this.


----------



## PCgamer

robi1138 said:


> I'm on 7+ weeks


It will be 10 weeks since my order date this Friday but I got a lot of custom stuff done and I'm sure the wait will be worth it.


----------



## wkw

PCgamer said:


> It will be 10 weeks since my order date this Friday but I got a lot of custom stuff done and I'm sure the wait will be worth it.


I recall I waited longer for my 1st Dekla, which included a custom dial printing, shortened lug width, along with other changes.

The wait was very well worth as Dekla built me a great watch and it is a keeper for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templarknight

The ability to get custom work for a reasonable price is what makes Dekla a great brand.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Anybody do all brushed on a flieger or deckwatch? My military vintage is up for polishing/brushing next week, and I'm considering just doing all brushed. Thoughts?


----------



## robi1138

A little preview...very excited!


----------



## PCgamer

Got a sneak peek at my watch should ship Monday


----------



## robi1138

Nice...everyone getting sneak peeks!


----------



## Templarknight

My vote is for a little polishing. I like contrasting surface treatments on watch cases. Rob; what size case?


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Templarknight said:


> My vote is for a little polishing. I like contrasting surface treatments on watch cases. Rob; what size case?


My problem with polishing is it just attracts scratches so easily! Especially in the bezel. I'm considering just going vintage style/tool watch like the Tourby below:


----------



## Templarknight

It will look great brushed as well. How do you like that Tourby? Looks like a super timepiece.


----------



## robi1138

PCgamer said:


> Got a sneak peek at my watch should ship Monday
> 
> View attachment 16100842


What diameter is yours?


----------



## robi1138

Templarknight said:


> My vote is for a little polishing. I like contrasting surface treatments on watch cases. Rob; what size case?


42mm on the Turbulenz, 40mm on deck watch


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Templarknight said:


> It will look great brushed as well. How do you like that Tourby? Looks like a super timepiece.


It's from the website, I must admit. But I do like the brushing on these military vintage style pieces which is why I'm considering asking Dekla to forgo any polishing.


----------



## PCgamer

robi1138 said:


> What diameter is yours?


40mm


----------



## wkw

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Anybody do all brushed on a flieger or deckwatch? My military vintage is up for polishing/brushing next week, and I'm considering just doing all brushed. Thoughts?


Got a deck watch with all brushed case. I'm pleased with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

wkw said:


> Got a deck watch with all brushed case. I'm pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous. I'm doing all brushed for sure ! Still a few weeks a way from taking delivery, but I'll update here when it comes in!


----------



## wkw

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Gorgeous. I'm doing all brushed for sure ! Still a few weeks a way from taking delivery, but I'll update here when it comes in!


Congratulations to your new purchase.

I like fully brushed finishing better. It looks sports-elegance especially on a marine chronometer design.

Await your updates 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templarknight

Super nice. Very understated; I love the gray dial. What size case?


----------



## wkw

Templarknight said:


> Super nice. Very understated; I love the gray dial. What size case?


It's a 40mm model and I have a 7" wrist size

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

wkw said:


> Got a deck watch with all brushed case. I'm pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool... I never thought of going all brushed on that


----------



## wkw

robi1138 said:


> Cool... I never thought of going all brushed on that


Thanks. I personally like all brushed finishing and I'm pleased that Dekla accommodated this request.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo

I love my Dekla. For the price, German craftsmanship and looks you cannot beat the price.


----------



## JPThoughts

I'm looking forward to my 6steel bead blasted 40mm Turbulenz. Mine just entered assembly. I am enjoying seeing everyone's sneak peaks.


----------



## PCgamer

Just got my shipping notification! Can't wait


----------



## robi1138

PCgamer said:


> Just got my shipping notification! Can't wait


Me too!


----------



## PCgamer

robi1138 said:


> Me too!


Awesome can't wait gotta post some pics when you get it


----------



## robi1138

PCgamer said:


> Awesome can't wait gotta post some pics when you get it


It's scheduled for next Tuesday. That of course could change very easily but that's the plan.


----------



## sfnewguy

Hello robi1138, I just received the very same email from Dekla for my Deck Watch order this past Monday.

Can you give me an approximate timeline of the time lapse from that email re: "case being made" to watch assembly to notification of shipment?

Thank you in advance

sfnewguy



robi1138 said:


> I just got this email:
> 
> _*We would like to inform you that status of your order has been changed to "case making". *_
> *Please note that case production is the most time-consuming of all production processes. At this time, we are preparing the dials and hands. The next status change will be „assemble".*
> _*So don't worry if the "case making" status takes more time than you might think.*_
> 
> Pretty cool that they send out status updates...I like it.


----------



## brshatch

everything is different. sometimes it takes 2 days, sometimes it takes several weeks


----------



## robi1138

sfnewguy said:


> Hello robi1138, I just received the very same email from Dekla for my Deck Watch order this past Monday.
> 
> Can you give me an approximate timeline of the time lapse from that email re: "case being made" to watch assembly to notification of shipment?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> sfnewguy


Hi sfnewguy,

I'm a little hesitant to answer because as brshatch (Dekla) said, every order is different. I have two watches on order, one of which has a custom seconds hand. But as a rough approximation, case making to assembly took about a month for me, and then another month before it shipped.

Again, there are so many variables involved that I wouldn't use my time frame as a guideline. As Dekla already said it could take a couple of days or it could take several weeks.

Personally I'd rather them take a little longer to make sure everything is exactly the way it should be than do a rush job. Just be patient and you'll enjoy it even more when you get it ?


----------



## sfnewguy

Thank you for your reply.

No fully understand, I just wanted one reference point with full knowledge it may not apply for my order.

But it does give me something, e.g. a data point to tamp down any expectations of timing as to when I will get my order.

Thanks again.



robi1138 said:


> Hi sfnewguy,
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to answer because as brshatch (Dekla) said, every order is different. I have two watches on order, one of which has a custom seconds hand. But as a rough approximation, case making to assembly took about a month for me, and then another month before it shipped.
> 
> Again, there are so many variables involved that I wouldn't use my time frame as a guideline. As Dekla already said it could take a couple of days or it could take several weeks.
> 
> Personally I'd rather them take a little longer to make sure everything is exactly the way it should be than do a rush job. Just be patient and you'll enjoy it even more when you get it ?


----------



## robi1138

sfnewguy said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> No fully understand, I just wanted one reference point with full knowledge it may not apply for my order.
> 
> But it does give me something, e.g. a data point to tamp down any expectations of timing as to when I will get my order.
> 
> Thanks again.


Understood...and you're welcome.


----------



## JPThoughts

I am use to waiting for watches as I have a few Kickstarter watches as well as watches I pre-ordered in the past. So waiting on the Dekla is something I expected. 

In reading reviews, it was clear they have a lot of orders. The fact it is taking longer than the 4-5 weeks advertised on their site doesn't bother or surprise me. As we all know, this is a great value for an in house case, hands, hardening, lume application and a Swiss movement and Swiss lume.

1. I ordered on 5 August
2. Case making started on 18 August
3. Assembly started on 30 August

I am not sure what all goes into assembly but I am pretty sure it covers water pressure testing, final movement adjustment and final QC. If they find anything off, they have to redo whatever is wrong.

I have no idea when my Turbulenz will arrive but I am looking forward to having another high quality German watch.


----------



## Merv

I ordered the Dekla type A pilot today. I noticed a slight price increase compared to when I last checked a week or so ago. I was expecting a rise at some point, so not really too worried….they’re still fairly priced from what I can see (will know for sure when I receive the watch).

They also offer PayPal payment option too now. Think it was only bank transfer previously.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Merv said:


> I ordered the Dekla type A pilot today. I noticed a slight price increase compared to when I last checked a week or so ago. I was expecting a rise at some point, so not really too worried&#8230;.they're still fairly priced from what I can see (will know for sure when I receive the watch).
> 
> They also offer PayPal payment option too now. Think it was only bank transfer previously.


Merv that's a great purchase. They are underpriced in a good way for what you get. Did you go old radium? Brushed or polished ?


----------



## Merv

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Merv that's a great purchase. They are underpriced in a good way for what you get. Did you go old radium? Brushed or polished ?


Went for normal white and also brushed all around. Looking forward to it.


----------



## wkw

I'm happy to report I received my Dekla today.

I asked Dekla to do a little customization for me and I am glad they agreed.

The wait time was approximately 2 months. Considered this is a custom build, I think the wait was reasonable. After I opened the package the see the watch, I truly believe the wait was justified.

My new 40mm Flieger says hi to all. Hope you like it.

I'm really pleased with Dekla's work. Thank you Dekla, and Thank you Yuriy for helping me with all the tedious requests.





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

wkw said:


> I'm happy to report I received my Dekla today.
> 
> I asked Dekla to do a little customization for me and I am glad they agreed.
> 
> The wait time was approximately 2 months. Considered this is a custom build, I think the wait was reasonable. After I opened the package the see the watch, I truly believe the wait was justified.
> 
> My new 40mm Flieger says hi to all. Hope you like it.
> 
> I'm really pleased with Dekla's work. Thank you Dekla, and Thank you Yuriy for helping me with all the tedious requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks great! Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Templarknight

Looks terrific. What custom work was done on the watch?


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Looks great! Hoping to get mine in September!


----------



## StufflerMike

Templarknight said:


> Looks terrific. What custom work was done on the watch?


Just a quick guess because it's obvious: PVD or DLC coated case, case back engraving. Imho the „Anforderungszeichen" should have been „Fl23883" or „Fl.23883", but not FL 23883. Capital L has not been used on the back lid those days


----------



## M6TT F

Some gorgeous watches there. I would love to see there take on a Unitas dirty dozen dial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCgamer

I also just got mine my goodness the wait was more than worth it. I absolutely love it and I'm so glad I went for custom work on it.


































Not only is the watch gorgeous the packaging was as well. Very excited to wear this watch more. Thanks Dekla!


----------



## PCgamer

wkw said:


> I'm happy to report I received my Dekla today.
> 
> I asked Dekla to do a little customization for me and I am glad they agreed.
> 
> The wait time was approximately 2 months. Considered this is a custom build, I think the wait was reasonable. After I opened the package the see the watch, I truly believe the wait was justified.
> 
> My new 40mm Flieger says hi to all. Hope you like it.
> 
> I'm really pleased with Dekla's work. Thank you Dekla, and Thank you Yuriy for helping me with all the tedious requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic love the colors you went with! Congrats on the new watch.


----------



## PCgamer

This is the best lume I've ever seen on a watch wow! This is literally only after 30min of being out of the box taken in a slightly dim room


----------



## all74

Yay! I just got the word that mine is being assembled I can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

PCgamer said:


> That looks fantastic love the colors you went with! Congrats on the new watch.


Thanks. You got a nice turbulenz too. Love the blue lume. They're awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Templarknight said:


> Looks terrific. What custom work was done on the watch?


DLC case
anti-reflective treatment on both side of the crystal
Lumed seconds hand

Here's a shot under the natural sunlight. Looks like there is a faint blue tint in the crystal.










Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

StufflerMike said:


> Just a quick guess because it's obvious: PVD or DLC coated case, case back engraving. Imho the „Anforderungszeichen" should have been „Fl23883" or „Fl.23883", but not FL 23883. Capital L has not been used on the back lid those days


Yes Mike, you're spot on. It got a case with DLC treatment.

The case back is a stock one with DLC treatment only.

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCgamer

wkw said:


> DLC case
> anti-reflective treatment on both side of the crystal
> Lumed seconds hand
> 
> Here's a shot under the natural sunlight. Looks like there is a faint blue tint in the crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't even think about asking for AR coating well now I have an excuse to get another one sometime in the future


----------



## Templarknight

Has anyone ordered a Watch through Watchbuys yet?


----------



## SteamJ

Templarknight said:


> Has anyone ordered a Watch through Watchbuys yet?


Not a Dekla but I bought a Sinn years ago and the service was good.


----------



## JPThoughts

As an update, I received an email from Dekla on the 13th stating my watch is delayed. Again, great communication even if the news isn't the best.



JPThoughts said:


> I am use to waiting for watches as I have a few Kickstarter watches as well as watches I pre-ordered in the past. So waiting on the Dekla is something I expected.
> 
> In reading reviews, it was clear they have a lot of orders. The fact it is taking longer than the 4-5 weeks advertised on their site doesn't bother or surprise me. As we all know, this is a great value for an in house case, hands, hardening, lume application and a Swiss movement and Swiss lume.
> 
> 1. I ordered on 5 August
> 2. Case making started on 18 August
> 3. Assembly started on 30 August
> 
> I am not sure what all goes into assembly but I am pretty sure it covers water pressure testing, final movement adjustment and final QC. If they find anything off, they have to redo whatever is wrong.
> 
> I have no idea when my Turbulenz will arrive but I am looking forward to having another high quality German watch.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

As of tonight,

I ordered on August 16th.
Casemaking began August 20th (I did request sunburst on the wheels, so it probably added a week onto my build).
Waiting for the assembly update! (I've yet to receive a delayed email).


----------



## SMP300M

I was looking at Dekla Pilot and Turbulenz for around 3-5 months now. Logically, it is a lot of watch for the price (good value). But I don't feel emotion or urge that I must have it. So it is good that I waited and I don't think either is right watch for me.

I'm just curious and still monitoring Dekla's website. Now, I cannot see the price anymore. I thought it was my cookie or VPN, but no success. In the customization, it will show the price adder, but not the base price, or even add to cart. Weird. Is it only me or others see the same issue?


----------



## StufflerMike

The base price can be seen on the synopsis and after you chose for a model on the right side. In the example I added the base price is €720 (€605,04 for non European resisidents).


----------



## AFG08

If you are in the US, Dekla is now only available through WatchBuys. you can no longer order directly from Dekla so is probably the reason prices are not shown to US residents.


----------



## SMP300M

StufflerMike said:


> The base price can be seen on the synopsis and after you chose for a model on the right side. In the example I added the base price is €720 (€605,04 for non European resisidents).


I'm using the English version. For couple days, there was no price on the watch selection page (Pilot Watches, Tactcal Watches), no price on each model's page, and no "Add to Cart" button.

Today, the prices are back. And looks like the prices have gone up. So they were likely updating the website with new prices.

For base Pilot and Turbulenz, it was 465 euro (without VAT). Now it is 504 euro (without VAT). This is roughy $626 USD.



AFG08 said:


> If you are in the US, Dekla is now only available through WatchBuys. you can no longer order directly from Dekla so is probably the reason prices are not shown to US residents.


Interesting. I checked WatchBuys. They are selling the same watch for $910-$980 USD, which is around 45-50% mark up. It is in stock, so no need to wait for production. However, there is no customization. I guess that is market economy. If distributor, wholesaler, and retailer are involved, they all take a cut.

Not sure if US resident can continue to buy directly from Dekla. I didn't try. I hope we (you) still can.

In any case, I have being online window shopping for 3 months now, and Dekla is not the watch for me. Even if I'm not a customer, it is good news that Dekla is doing well and expanding. Good for watch industry and micro brands.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

SMP300M said:


> I'm using the English version. For couple days, there was no price on the watch selection page (Pilot Watches, Tactcal Watches), no price on each model's page, and no "Add to Cart" button.
> 
> Today, the prices are back. And looks like the prices have gone up. So they were likely updating the website with new prices.
> 
> For base Pilot and Turbulenz, it was 465 euro (without VAT). Now it is 504 euro (without VAT). This is roughy $626 USD.
> 
> Interesting. I checked WatchBuys. They are selling the same watch for $910-$980 USD, which is around 45-50% mark up. It is in stock, so no need to wait for production. However, there is no customization. I guess that is market economy. If distributor, wholesaler, and retailer are involved, they all take a cut.
> 
> Not sure if US resident can continue to buy directly from Dekla. I didn't try. I hope we (you) still can.
> 
> In any case, I have being online window shopping for 3 months now, and Dekla is not the watch for me. Even if I'm not a customer, it is good news that Dekla is doing well and expanding. Good for watch industry and micro brands.


I believe the WatchBuys are more expensive because they all have the hardened steel, and some other options.


----------



## all74

Yay! Status is now shipped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy

I don't think that is quite accurate. For instance the Red 12 Deck watch on WB mentions nothing of 6Steel (hardened) in the description, but is more than $254 than the same watch ordered directly from Dekla inclusive of shipping costs from Germany.

If the watch were to be flagged for customs duties, I estimate it would be approximately $120 in duties, which still would be $134 less than WB's price.

WB, as any business, has the right to price the products it sells as it sees fit. But I see nothing in the description in WB's description to denote their Red 12 Deck Watch has a hardened steel case, thus warranting a higher price.



Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> I believe the WatchBuys are more expensive because they all have the hardened steel, and some other options.


----------



## JPThoughts

all74 said:


> Yay! Status is now shipped!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Same for me. I got the email this morning.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

all74 said:


> Yay! Status is now shipped!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Still waiting on "Assembly" email. I wonder if it might take a little longer as I ordered the new Military Vintage. Still haven't even seen a picture of one in the metal.


----------



## byreeves1

SMP300M said:


> I'm using the English version. For couple days, there was no price on the watch selection page (Pilot Watches, Tactcal Watches), no price on each model's page, and no "Add to Cart" button.
> 
> Today, the prices are back. And looks like the prices have gone up. So they were likely updating the website with new prices.
> 
> For base Pilot and Turbulenz, it was 465 euro (without VAT). Now it is 504 euro (without VAT). This is roughy $626 USD.
> 
> Interesting. I checked WatchBuys. They are selling the same watch for $910-$980 USD, which is around 45-50% mark up. It is in stock, so no need to wait for production. However, there is no customization. I guess that is market economy. If distributor, wholesaler, and retailer are involved, they all take a cut.
> 
> Not sure if US resident can continue to buy directly from Dekla. I didn't try. I hope we (you) still can.
> 
> In any case, I have being online window shopping for 3 months now, and Dekla is not the watch for me. Even if I'm not a customer, it is good news that Dekla is doing well and expanding. Good for watch industry and micro brands.


I also noticed the prices disappear a few days ago, but I still can't see any prices on the English version of the Dekla site. I ordered a 40mm bead-blasted B-dial this spring, thought it was a good value, and already decided what my next two Dekla purchases were going to be. It will be disappointing if US customers will no longer be able to customize and purchase directly through Dekla. I hope this gets ironed out&#8230;


----------



## SteamJ

That's a shame if the US gets cut off from the customization. I know I planned to eventually get a Turbulenz but not at Watchbuys prices. I guess an alternative is get it sent to one of my Canadian friends to send it to me if I do eventually get another.


----------



## PCgamer

Can't believe they got rid of custom watches for US buyers. I'm glad I was able to get one. I guess it makes my watch even more special.


----------



## JPThoughts

My arrived today. I swapped out the leather straps for a Crown and Buckle Hydra Chevron.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

JPThoughts said:


> My arrived today. I swapped out the leather straps for a Crown and Buckle Hydra Chevron.
> 
> View attachment 16146213


Looks really incredible! Congrats!


----------



## all74

Mine arrived today!! I’m very impressed with it; can’t wait to buy another from them 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

all74 said:


> Mine arrived today!! I’m very impressed with it; can’t wait to buy another from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats....looks terrific. I have the same type A pilot being made by them. Yours looks very good...really like the crown.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

all74 said:


> Mine arrived today!! I’m very impressed with it; can’t wait to buy another from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a well-made watch. I am pretty sure in a year or so, Dekla is going to be even busier than they are now.


----------



## Avo

SteamJ said:


> I know I planned to eventually get a Turbulenz but not at Watchbuys prices.


Same for me.

Dekla was poorly advised to use Watchbuys as their US retailer. Watchmann would have been a much better choice.


----------



## all74

I wonder what the rationale was for using a retailer for the US? Buying direct worked well for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP300M

all74 said:


> I wonder what the rationale was for using a retailer for the US? Buying direct worked well for me.


I can see the benefit. Something that is readily in stock, instead of waiting 4-5 weeks for customization and production.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

I think they were probably overwhelmed with "custom" orders from the U.S., and just didn't have the manpower to meet that demand.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> I think they were probably overwhelmed with "custom" orders from the U.S., and just didn't have the manpower to meet that demand.


That's a strong possibility. Selling through WatchBuys who maintains an inventory means larger orders of the same model produced at the same time, which improves their production efficiency and lowers costs.

It would be nice if they could still handle custom orders since that was one of their biggest advantages versus Stowa, Sinn, etc (price being the other) but I understand why they wouldn't.


----------



## brshatch

Watchbuys would be pleased to special order any custom DEKLA watch. Please contact WB


----------



## all74

brshatch said:


> Watchbuys would be pleased to special order any custom DEKLA watch. Please contact WB


That’s great to hear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeckRunner

Ordered my Deck Watch back in June directly from Dekla (before the WatchBuys deal) and received it last week. The watch itself is terrific, very pleased with it. 

For what its worth I paid about $45 in customs fees - the watch itself was about $1130 with the USD/EUR exchange rate at the time, and the options I selected. So hopefully that can provide some reference for the new prices at Watch Buys.


----------



## john_marston

$45 on a $1130 import? What a dream. In Europe it’s generally +20% + handling fees


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

DeckRunner said:


> Ordered my Deck Watch back in June directly from Dekla (before the WatchBuys deal) and received it last week. The watch itself is terrific, very pleased with it.
> 
> For what its worth I paid about $45 in customs fees - the watch itself was about $1130 with the USD/EUR exchange rate at the time, and the options I selected. So hopefully that can provide some reference for the new prices at Watch Buys.


Quite the wait. I ordered in mid August and am still waiting. I'm hoping to hear good news before the weekend! We'll see!


----------



## WatchEater666

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> That's a strong possibility. Selling through WatchBuys who maintains an inventory means larger orders of the same model produced at the same time, which improves their production efficiency and lowers costs.
> 
> It would be nice if they could still handle custom orders since that was one of their biggest advantages versus Stowa, Sinn, etc (price being the other) but I understand why they wouldn't.


They should have a standard line and a custom one then charge more for custom in that case. I don’t get nuking custom options for the US. Makes zero sense especially because the US has such low import fees


----------



## Toweruser

DEKLA watch owner since 2019 and still amazed with quality and service.

DEKLA Flieger B 40mm Bicolor Handaufzug


----------



## brshatch

Our first prototype with real Grand feu Enamel, hand engraved movement and solid 14K gold hands:


----------



## StufflerMike

Almost perfect. Congrats.
Now add thermically blued screws and gold chatons to enhance the appearance of the movement.


----------



## john_marston

Goodness. I feel like in the blink of an eye I won’t be able to afford a Dekla anymore 😂


----------



## brshatch

I see, Mike. For me, blued screws and gold chatons are no longer a luxury indicator. IMHO 

I think we will soon be able to show off something more interesting .

By the way, here is 4K video: 






Vimeo







vimeo.com


----------



## StufflerMike

Oops. As far as I am concerned blued screws and gold chatons aren‘t „luxury indicators“. As I already stated it is about enhancing the visual appearance of the movement. A feast for the eyes, that‘s what I would be aiming for. Don‘t underestimate the effect of fine decorative elements.


----------



## brshatch

I'm suck and tired of them.  That's why this one has no blued screws 

But client is a king, we can blue screws .


----------



## The Geezer

The only thing is it does look as though it says ‘Email Grand Feu’ on the front in that screen shot above. Other than that, lovely visual language.


----------



## Buramu

The Geezer said:


> The only thing is it does look as though it says ‘Email Grand Feu’ on the front in that screen shot above. Other than that, lovely visual language.


Which would be correct as that's the French word for enamel.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Geezer said:


> The only thing is it does look as though it says ‘Email Grand Feu’ on the front in that screen shot above. Other than that, lovely visual language.


Nothing wrong with Email Grand Feu“. „Email (Emaille) Grand Feu“ is a sophisticated technology which creates dials with a unique grain size and outstanding color fastness. The addition "Grand-Feu" comes from the special manufacturing process in which the enamel powder on the dial is melted at over 800 ° C. A naturally shiny surface is achieved through several firing processes.


----------



## sfnewguy

I am not defending Watchbuys' prices but Watchmann is no bargain retailer either. They charge a premium on the brands they sell, e.g. Ollech & Wajs versus buying direct from say O&W or Archimede.

It is a standard retail markup by both outlets. I'm just glad I ordered direct from Dekla which will save me over $250 versus the Watchbuys price ($130 if I get hit with a customs charge).




Avo said:


> Same for me.
> 
> Dekla was poorly advised to use Watchbuys as their US retailer. Watchmann would have been a much better choice.


----------



## sfnewguy

I ordered on August 30, got an email that the case was being made on Sept. 7; and got an email on October 6 that it was being assembled.

So I am hopeful to get in early November? Maybe?



DeckRunner said:


> Ordered my Deck Watch back in June directly from Dekla (before the WatchBuys deal) and received it last week. The watch itself is terrific, very pleased with it.
> 
> For what its worth I paid about $45 in customs fees - the watch itself was about $1130 with the USD/EUR exchange rate at the time, and the options I selected. So hopefully that can provide some reference for the new prices at Watch Buys.


----------



## Avo

sfnewguy said:


> I am not defending Watchbuys' prices but Watchmann is no bargain retailer either. They charge a premium on the brands they sell, e.g. Ollech & Wajs versus buying direct from say O&W or Archimede.
> 
> It is a standard retail markup by both outlets. I'm just glad I ordered direct from Dekla which will save me over $250 versus the Watchbuys price ($130 if I get hit with a customs charge).


When I bought my Limes Pharo Finesse a couple of years ago, Watchmann's price was within $50 of the direct from Limes price (including shipping and not including any possible customs fees I might have had to pay if buying direct).

And Watchmann does his own servicing when possible, whereas Watchbuys ships off to RGM, which has been known to have long wait times.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

That's a great looking sandwich dial. Loving the lume. What size is it?


----------



## StufflerMike

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> That's a great looking sandwich dial. Loving the lume. What size is it?


At Dekla you can chose, diameter of 40mm or 42mm. White BGW9 or Old Radium.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Any new Dekla's coming in? Where are you all in terms of waiting (what stage of the build)? Let's see some photos for those who recently received theirs.


----------



## brshatch

New pictures comming soon


----------



## Buramu

brshatch said:


> New pictures comming soon


Good, we need more pictures of this new beauty!


----------



## Merv

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Any new Dekla's coming in? Where are you all in terms of waiting (what stage of the build)? Let's see some photos for those who recently received theirs.


I've ordered a standard Type A pilot. Here's my timeline so far.

Sep 11 - ordered 
Sep 21 - status changes to 'case making'
Oct 6 - status changed to 'assembly'
Oct 18 - notification of delay

Today is 40 days, almost 6 weeks. I'm not too concerned and am looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

brshatch said:


> New pictures comming soon


Oh wow this looks better than I imagined. Can't wait to get my Military Vintage!


----------



## john_marston

Merv said:


> I've ordered a standard Type A pilot. Here's my timeline so far.
> 
> Sep 11 - ordered
> Sep 21 - status changes to 'case making'
> Oct 6 - status changed to 'assembly'
> Oct 18 - notification of delay
> 
> Today is 40 days, almost 6 weeks. I'm not too concerned and am looking forward to receiving it.


Plot twist: he just orders them from AliExpress and that’s why it takes so long 

jk 😂


----------



## DeckRunner

40mm Deck Watch, received a few weeks ago


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

DeckRunner said:


> 40mm Deck Watch, received a few weeks ago
> View attachment 16190339


Oh man. LOVE that dial. What kind of strap is that?


----------



## DeckRunner

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Oh man. LOVE that dial. What kind of strap is that?


Baltic perlon strap from Eulit


----------



## underhill

brshatch said:


> New pictures comming soon


I would LOVE to see cathedral hands paired with this dial !


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

underhill said:


> I would LOVE to see cathedral hands paired with this dial !


I was thinking about custom ordering it with cathedrals, but ultimately I think the stock ones are very appropriate for this watch.


----------



## brshatch

more pictures...


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

brshatch said:


> more pictures...


Absolutely stunning job. The heat treated blued hands are gorgeous, and the lume is fantastic!

Is this mine by any chance? 😁😅


----------



## Eeeek

Hey Folks - Great forum. Been eyeing a Dekla pilot for a while. Wondering if anyone has experience with the BGW9 lume vs old radium lume on Dekla watches? I understand Dekla's lume application is well done and generous. How does old radium hold up to BGW9 in terms of glow length/longevity?


----------



## Eeeek

wkw said:


> I'm happy to report I received my Dekla today.
> 
> I asked Dekla to do a little customization for me and I am glad they agreed.
> 
> The wait time was approximately 2 months. Considered this is a custom build, I think the wait was reasonable. After I opened the package the see the watch, I truly believe the wait was justified.
> 
> My new 40mm Flieger says hi to all. Hope you like it.
> 
> I'm really pleased with Dekla's work. Thank you Dekla, and Thank you Yuriy for helping me with all the tedious requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece. What lume is applied to that beauty?


----------



## Eeeek

wkw said:


> I'm happy to report I received my Dekla today.
> 
> I asked Dekla to do a little customization for me and I am glad they agreed.
> 
> The wait time was approximately 2 months. Considered this is a custom build, I think the wait was reasonable. After I opened the package the see the watch, I truly believe the wait was justified.
> 
> My new 40mm Flieger says hi to all. Hope you like it.
> 
> I'm really pleased with Dekla's work. Thank you Dekla, and Thank you Yuriy for helping me with all the tedious requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Eeeek said:


> Beautiful piece. What lume is applied to that beauty?


If Old Radium, how does the lume longevity hold up?


----------



## wkw

Eeeek said:


> Beautiful piece. What lume is applied to that beauty?


Thanks. 

Lume material is superluminova.

It is not super bright but the lume last all night. I’m happy with it. 

Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeek

Indeed. Much appreciated.


----------



## gH05t_M4LL

Dekla 42mm ,Type B, 6steel, seconds hand lumed, FL engraved, handwind, no double AR coating
Strap is from diaboliq straps, had it made for this


----------



## brshatch

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Absolutely stunning job. The heat treated blued hands are gorgeous, and the lume is fantastic!
> 
> Is this mine by any chance? 😁😅



here is yours


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

I am speechless! Just got the shipping notification; very excited.


----------



## Buramu

gH05t_M4LL said:


> View attachment 16203194
> 
> View attachment 16203193
> 
> View attachment 16203192
> 
> Dekla 42mm ,Type B, 6steel, seconds hand lumed, FL engraved, handwind, no double AR coating
> Strap is from diaboliq straps, had it made for this
> View attachment 16203195


Putting a German iron cross on the strap? Not particularly tasteful as far as war symbols go…


----------



## gH05t_M4LL

Buramu said:


> Putting a German iron cross on the strap? Not particularly tasteful as far as war symbols go…


I DM'd Jerry Seinfeld about it, he said it's fine.


----------



## Marc Z

Buramu said:


> Putting a German iron cross on the strap? Not particularly tasteful as far as war symbols go…


I agree.


----------



## sfnewguy

Was notified late last night my Red 12 Deck watch is ready!

And just got my tracking number!!!

Yuriy, any chance you have a photo of my watch?


----------



## brshatch

sfnewguy said:


> Was notified late last night my Red 12 Deck watch is ready!
> 
> And just got my tracking number!!!
> 
> Yuriy, any chance you have a photo of my watch?


it's on the way to you (


----------



## flametop

Can anyone share their experience with the bronze Flieger? Maybe a picture? Thanks


----------



## AFG08

I had one. It started to form a patina very quickly. I know a lot people love bronze but I learned it was not for me so it’s gone and I didn’t keep a pic of it. The patina grew to a point and then seemed to slow down.


----------



## StufflerMike

flametop said:


> Can anyone share their experience with the bronze Flieger? Maybe a picture? Thanks











Dekla Watches Stuttgart - Turbulenz 42 v.4 Bronze CuSn8


Let me start this post with my overall assessment: All in all the Dekla Turbulenz Bronze is a perfectly processed watch. Dekla certainly does not have to shy away from a comparison with Laco, Stowa, Archimede. I think they are are all equal, comparable in fit and finish, on the same level...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Eeeek

brshatch said:


> here is yours


Beautiful. What’s size is that case?


----------



## Eeeek

brshatch said:


> I would like to clarify about the pricing
> 
> 1. I don't want to speculate and discuss how much the dials and hands of our competitors cost. We produce watches in-house. The problem is not even that we produce in-house The problem is that we offer a lot of options (for a microbrand). We don't sell watches in the thousands. Therefore, we have to make a small quantity of cases, hands and dials. For example, it takes 6 hours to make 10 dials. And it would be take 15 hours to make 100 dials. Therefore, the cost of one dial is much higher.
> 
> 2. first of all, the price rises to 15% for the basic models. For example, if our pilots cost 415 euros and option 6steel 118 euros, then now they will cost 415 + 15% + 140 = 617, not (415 + 140) + 15% = 638. For example now Turbulenz 40 costs 533 euros. The base price will increase by 15% and they will cost (415 + 15%) + 118 = 595 euros.
> 
> I understand that raising the price is not nice, but I think 595 euros this is more than an fair price for in-house made german watch
> 
> In addition, I think comparisons with other brands are incorrect. Of course, they have their advantages and even some of them cause me personally respect. But we are still different - first of all, that we produce most of the components on our own.


Thanks for the clarity. Very fair pricing indeed.


----------



## Eeeek

Nebido said:


> Diamond crown with the hand-winding movement is a pull/push crown.
> Diamond crown with the self-winding movement is a screw down crown.
> Onion crown with both movements is a pull/push crown.
> 
> Looks like the movement type is the key factor and not my assumption in post #54.





brshatch said:


> it's yours.
> 
> View attachment 15981775


Beauty!


----------



## Eeeek

brshatch said:


> Watchbuys would be pleased to special order any custom DEKLA watch. Please contact WB


Thank you!


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Eeeek said:


> Beautiful. What’s size is that case?


It's a 40mm with about a 48mm lug to lug. Can't wait to get her. Shipping says Friday.


----------



## CM HUNTER

gH05t_M4LL said:


> I DM'd Jerry Seinfeld about it, he said it's fine.


Perfect, love it!


----------



## leapinglizard

So it looks like here in Canada, I can't order a custom watch? Real shame, I had my eye on a few of the models. Dekla, hire some more people and meet the demand. Come on my sons


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

I'm sure this has been asked before, but has anyone fitted a bracelet to a Turbulenz? Any pics of that to share? Has there been any word of Dekla coming out with one?


----------



## StufflerMike

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> …..Has there been any word of Dekla coming out with one?


No (iirc).


----------



## arzinet

leapinglizard said:


> So it looks like here in Canada, I can't order a custom watch? Real shame, I had my eye on a few of the models. Dekla, hire some more people and meet the demand. Come on my sons


From last month:



brshatch said:


> Watchbuys would be pleased to special order any custom DEKLA watch. Please contact WB


So, you've asked Watchbuys and they won't do custom orders for Canada?


----------



## StufflerMike

arzinet said:


> So, you've asked Watchbuys and they won't do custom orders for Canada?


Isn‘t it more like: „Please contact WB and they will order a watch tailored to your specs from Dekla.“


----------



## CM HUNTER

arzinet said:


> From last month:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you've asked Watchbuys and they won't do custom orders for Canada?


I don't know about Canada, but when I asked WatchBuys about a custom order they told me to contact Dekla.


----------



## Merv

Just landed. My first Dekla. I used to own a cheap 40mm Tisell Type A pilot. Over time I grew to dislike the cheap looking and feeling crown (which had a bead-blasted look that clashed with the brushed case).

I took a chance on the Dekla based on good reviews, but was still worried that it was possibly a waste of money getting something that was almost identical in appearance to the Tisell (which I sold soon after ordering the Dekla).

I can confirm that my judgement was well placed and I absolutely made the right decision. For only a few hundred dollars more than the Tisell I’ve now got a flieger that is way, way ahead in quality. The crown is way better and the arabics really pop…can tell a lot more lume applied. The blued hands are also more vivid and overall just really solid and well put together.

I wish the strap was a touch longer for my 7.25 inch wrist, as the short overhang doesn’t allow the second keeper to serve any purpose as it doesn’t stay in place. I measured 110mm and 81mm for the two straps. Will be ok for most people, except for the very large wrist guys.


----------



## Eeeek

Hey Dekla fans - With any luck I'll soon oder a Dekla pilot and have a question regarding case finishing. Any idea if the 6Steel treated cases have the same finishing as bead blasted cases? Seems likely given pictures I've seen, but want to confirm. Also any thoughts on benefits (aside from athletics) on bead blasted vs satin/hand brushed finishing? 

Thanks!


----------



## Eeeek

Merv said:


> Just landed. My first Dekla. I used to own a cheap 40mm Tisell Type A pilot. Over time I grew to dislike the cheap looking and feeling crown (which had a bead-blasted look that clashed with the brushed case).
> 
> I took a chance on the Dekla based on good reviews, but was still worried that it was possibly a waste of money getting something that was almost identical in appearance to the Tisell (which I sold soon after ordering the Dekla).
> 
> I can confirm that my judgement was well placed and I absolutely made the right decision. For only a few hundred dollars more than the Tisell I’ve now got a flieger that is way, way ahead in quality. The crown is way better and the arabics really pop…can tell a lot more lume applied. The blued hands are also more vivid and overall just really solid and well put together.
> 
> I wish the strap was a touch longer for my 7.25 inch wrist, as the short overhang doesn’t allow the second keeper to serve any purpose as it doesn’t stay in place. I measured 110mm and 81mm for the two straps. Will be ok for most people, except for the very large wrist guys.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16217667
> View attachment 16217669
> View attachment 16217670
> View attachment 16217671
> View attachment 16217672


Holy smokes that a good looking watch. Great pictures! Thanks for sharing. From the looks of it, the full watch case, bezel and crown are brushed. Please let me know otherwise. Really love the look.


----------



## Eeeek

CM HUNTER said:


> I don't know about Canada, but when I asked WatchBuys about a custom order they told me to contact Dekla.


Good to know.


----------



## Merv

Eeeek said:


> Holy smokes that a good looking watch. Great pictures! Thanks for sharing. From the looks of it, the full watch case, bezel and crown are brushed. Please let me know otherwise. Really love the look.


Thank you and yes you're correct, all brushed.


----------



## sfnewguy

Congratulations!

It looks great, enjoy your Dekla in good health.

Just curious, what was the transit time to AUS? 

My watch which was picked up on October 29, has been stuck in Germany waiting for space on a plane all this past week. 

There is also some mention of needing my information (e.g. importer recipient) and when I called UPS CS they said they see nothing needed except duties of $36 due upon delivery. UPS Rep. said this delay has been common for shipments out of Germany.

I am in the U.S., and I know it's a apples to oranges comparison, but wanted to see how long it took your watch to get to you.

Thanks

sfnewguy



Merv said:


> Just landed. My first Dekla. I used to own a cheap 40mm Tisell Type A pilot. Over time I grew to dislike the cheap looking and feeling crown (which had a bead-blasted look that clashed with the brushed case).
> 
> I took a chance on the Dekla based on good reviews, but was still worried that it was possibly a waste of money getting something that was almost identical in appearance to the Tisell (which I sold soon after ordering the Dekla).
> 
> I can confirm that my judgement was well placed and I absolutely made the right decision. For only a few hundred dollars more than the Tisell I’ve now got a flieger that is way, way ahead in quality. The crown is way better and the arabics really pop…can tell a lot more lume applied. The blued hands are also more vivid and overall just really solid and well put together.
> 
> I wish the strap was a touch longer for my 7.25 inch wrist, as the short overhang doesn’t allow the second keeper to serve any purpose as it doesn’t stay in place. I measured 110mm and 81mm for the two straps. Will be ok for most people, except for the very large wrist guys.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16217667
> View attachment 16217669
> View attachment 16217670
> View attachment 16217671
> View attachment 16217672


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

sfnewguy said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It looks great, enjoy your Dekla in good health.
> 
> Just curious, what was the transit time to AUS?
> 
> My watch which was picked up on October 29, has been stuck in Germany waiting for space on a plane all this past week.
> 
> There is also some mention of needing my information (e.g. importer recipient) and when I called UPS CS they said they see nothing needed except duties of $36 due upon delivery. UPS Rep. said this delay has been common for shipments out of Germany.
> 
> I am in the U.S., and I know it's a apples to oranges comparison, but wanted to see how long it took your watch to get to you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sfnewguy


Mine has been stuck in Germany all week too. Very frustrating!


----------



## sfnewguy

Misery loves company I guess. 

Would you mind telling me what the UPS tracking entries say? Anything similar to what I mentioned?




Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Mine has been stuck in Germany all week too. Very frustrating!


----------



## Merv

sfnewguy said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It looks great, enjoy your Dekla in good health.
> 
> Just curious, what was the transit time to AUS?
> 
> My watch which was picked up on October 29, has been stuck in Germany waiting for space on a plane all this past week.
> 
> There is also some mention of needing my information (e.g. importer recipient) and when I called UPS CS they said they see nothing needed except duties of $36 due upon delivery. UPS Rep. said this delay has been common for shipments out of Germany.
> 
> I am in the U.S., and I know it's a apples to oranges comparison, but wanted to see how long it took your watch to get to you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sfnewguy


Thanks, I’m really enjoying the watch.

I got an email on Thursday October 28 saying it was shipped. It was delivered to my house the following Thursday November 4.

See timeline below of when it left Germany, USA and then arrived in Australia.


----------



## sfnewguy

Thank you for your post. I am very happy for you that you got your watch on a timely basis.

But I am bit chapped at UPS, as my watch was shipped the day before but is still in Germany.

What's especially galling is that your watch went through UPS hubs in the US on its way to AUS, but my watch and another WUS members watches remained in Germany.

The mysteries of logistics why one package makes it but others don't.

Just curious was your watch sent via "UPS Expedited" or something different.

"UPS Expedited" is so deceivingly titled in this instance.

Again, no anger is directed to you. All my frustration is directed at UPS.

Thanks again.




Merv said:


> Thanks, I’m really enjoying the watch.
> 
> I got an email on Thursday October 28 saying it was shipped. It was delivered to my house the following Thursday November 4.
> 
> See timeline below of when it left Germany, USA and then arrived in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 16221297


----------



## Merv

sfnewguy said:


> Thank you for your post. I am very happy for you that you got your watch on a timely basis.
> 
> But I am bit chapped at UPS, as my watch was shipped the day before but is still in Germany.
> 
> What's especially galling is that your watch went through UPS hubs in the US on its way to AUS, but my watch and another WUS members watches remained in Germany.
> 
> The mysteries of logistics why one package makes it but others don't.
> 
> Just curious was your watch sent via "UPS Expedited" or something different.
> 
> "UPS Expedited" is so deceivingly titled in this instance.
> 
> Again, no anger is directed to you. All my frustration is directed at UPS.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes mine was UPS Expedited.


----------



## sfnewguy

Thank you. 

Just mysterious: same service commitment, but not the same service delivered.




Merv said:


> Yes mine was UPS Expedited.


----------



## Templarknight

I emailed WB about a custom Dekla and was emailed that they could accommodate my request. I write this in reply to the post above stating that WB told him to contact Dekla directly. Not the same info I was given.


----------



## DeckRunner

Got mine a bit over a month ago - it was under a week for sure to reach me from Germany I am in US west coast.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

sfnewguy said:


> Misery loves company I guess.
> 
> Would you mind telling me what the UPS tracking entries say? Anything similar to what I mentioned?


Literally unable to board the airplane every day since the 28th of October. I am on day 85 (since ordering). Hopefully it'll get through. I paid the customs fees and such (about $40), though, hoping it would expedite the process. It didn't!


----------



## sfnewguy

Mine was not put on a plane this morning either. Same, it has been in Germany since October 28.

I asked the UPS Rep. and she said it wouldn't and said one would have to ask for a refund if the package never egts to me. So I will wait til the UPS driver asks for it.

My tracking has a weird entry that they reached out to me (Importer/Receiver) for information needed for customs release. The UPS Rep. said she saw nothing is needed. Did you have a similar entry, was anything asked of you for your package? Was yours released from customs in Germany?

Thanks

sfnewguy



Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Literally unable to board the airplane every day since the 28th of October. I am on day 85 (since ordering). Hopefully it'll get through. I paid the customs fees and such (about $40), though, hoping it would expedite the process. It didn't!


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

sfnewguy said:


> Mine was not put on a plane this morning either. Same, it has been in Germany since October 28.
> 
> I asked the UPS Rep. and she said it wouldn't and said one would have to ask for a refund if the package never egts to me. So I will wait til the UPS driver asks for it.
> 
> My tracking has a weird entry that they reached out to me (Importer/Receiver) for information needed for customs release. The UPS Rep. said she saw nothing is needed. Did you have a similar entry, was anything asked of you for your package? Was yours released from customs in Germany?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sfnewguy


I got an email from UPS that asked me for payment. I paid. I don't know, but am hoping that whatever the issue is, it gets resolved soon.


----------



## Uzver123

Merv said:


> Just landed. My first Dekla.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16217667


A wonderful watch! 
Is it 40mm?


----------



## Merv

Uzver123 said:


> A wonderful watch!
> Is it 40mm?


Thanks and yes 40mm.


----------



## sfnewguy

It has been almost 2 weeks since Dekla handed over my watch to UPS in Germany and it still has not been loaded on a plane to the U.S.

I told Dekla, it would have been faster if they put it on a ship. It would have arrived on the East Coast of the U.S. by now even taking into account crossing the Atlantic Ocean!


----------



## gangrel

sfnewguy said:


> It has been almost 2 weeks since Dekla handed over my watch to UPS in Germany and it still has not been loaded on a plane to the U.S.
> 
> I told Dekla, it would have been faster if they put it on a ship. It would have arrived on the East Coast of the U.S. by now even taking into account crossing the Atlantic Ocean!


Stories are abounding about transportation issues. One aspect...I'll grant I just read a cursory amount of this story...is that lots more is being imported than exported, so there's a problem with container availability. In that case, some stuff that would go to containers, has to go by plane, and that's a lot more limited.

Yeah, it bites. Welcome to the New Age. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

My watch was shipped October 28th. I live in NYC. It is still sitting in Germany...

Absolute nightmare.


----------



## sfnewguy

I have instructed Dekla to recall my package from UPS as I am going to be away on travel for a bit.

I did not want UPS to leave the watch on my door step while I am away, after the eons spent waiting for plane space.

My enthusiasm for this watch is almost nil now. 

I of course won't know when it will arrive, but can be in communication when it does.

Vendors should choose the shipping carriers and the service level carefully. It could cause loss of business with bad press/PR as in this instance.

Dekla chose something called "UPS Expedited" which is laughable as it has been more than 2 weeks since UPS was given the package to deliver to me in the U.S.


----------



## DeckRunner

Can't blame you for being frustrated but seems like there's a big disruption on UPS packages from Germany in general. Service alerts on UPS web site, etc. 

I just received Stowa watch it took less than 48 hours from Germany to US via FedEx. Stowa charges 39 euro to ship to US, same as Dekla via UPS, so maybe ask Dekla if using FedEx for your watch would be a possibility.


----------



## sfnewguy

Thanks, I already asked Dekla to do something, upgrade the service. Their response "there is nothing we can do." So not a very customer service friendly response. 

It is not Dekla's fault, but if I were them I would STOP using UPS altogether. Recall all packages with UPS, close their account with UPS and use another carrier. FedEx, DHL.

If I were a business owner and another business is causing harm to my business, I would PUNISH the other business with the loss of my business.




DeckRunner said:


> Can't blame you for being frustrated but seems like there's a big disruption on UPS packages from Germany in general. Service alerts on UPS web site, etc.
> 
> I just received Stowa watch it took less than 48 hours from Germany to US via FedEx. Stowa charges 39 euro to ship to US, same as Dekla via UPS, so maybe ask Dekla if using FedEx for your watch would be a possibility.


----------



## brshatch

many years ago we shipped from DHL. Then they started to send by Fedex (we have been cooperating for about a year). There were problems every time. Fedex was just a nightmare. 

Guys, we cannot close the account every time. There are not so many transport companies. Believe me, there were even more problems with Fedex. By the way, Fedex is much cheaper. Just check feedbacks: 









FedEx is rated "Bad" with 1.3 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with FedEx's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 30,388 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com













UPS is rated "Bad" with 1.2 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with UPS's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 9,985 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com





Thank you for understanding and have a great weekend


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

It has been 2 weeks (and counting) since my watch has been shipped from Dekla. I am just as fed up, and frankly not so sure I am very excited for the watch anymore. Frankly, when spending over $1000 for a watch and it says 4-5 weeks delivery (on their website, STILL!) and 3-5 days for "expedited" (which is an additional fee) shipping...I expected it to be more 6-7 weeks. It has been 90 days. 90. NINETY! Almost 13 weeks and still no watch.

The right thing for Dekla to do is go get these packages from UPS and overnight them. *Profit margins don't matter when customers are having such horrible experiences.*

I never ever give bad experiences/feedback for a smaller company, but I have had enough...

I'll probably just order a Vaer Dirty Dozen or a Stowa.


----------



## sfnewguy

It is a shame. Dekla would have been my 10th German watch in my collection and I would have celebrated with a post showing all 10 German watches, with Dekla being the final one.

Now, I cannot fathom celebrating and will look for another to be my 10th German watch, this leaving such a terrible taste in my mouth. I know every time I look at the watch, I will be reminded of this horrendous experience.

So if/when I ever get the damned watch it is gone - to be sold off unless, Dekla agrees to give me a refund once the watch is in their possession back from UPS. I will never wear it and will only look at it to take a photo for a prospective buyer.

I would have loved to obtain a Hentschel but don't have the $$.

Again, it is me as I have a bias for action, but any business that harms my business I punish, just for the principle of the matter. And I would encourage anyone I know not to use that business to further harm their business, as they have harmed mine.

That is what UPS deserves.




Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> It has been 2 weeks (and counting) since my watch has been shipped from Dekla. I am just as fed up, and frankly not so sure I am very excited for the watch anymore. Anyone interested in a Military Vintage 40, brushed case, with sunburst wheels let me know. Frankly, when spending over $1000 for a watch and it says 5-6 weeks delivery and 3-5 days for "expedited" (which is an additional fee) shipping...I expected it to be more 7-8 weeks. It has been 90 days. 90. NINETY! Almost 13 weeks and still no watch.
> 
> Anyway. If anyone is interested go to Dekla's IG to see w video of my watch.
> 
> The right thing for Dekla to do is go get these packages from UPS and overnight them. *Profit margins don't matter when customers are having such horrible experiences.*
> 
> I never ever give bad experiences/feedback for a smaller company, but I have had enough...
> 
> I'll probably just order a Vaer Dirty Dozen or a Stowa.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Full custom route was discontinued for most. WatchBuys only carrying sparse offerings. Shipment frustration to the point of customers wanting to sell their order before they even get it even if WatchBuys takes the customization request. I'll put this one in the check back on it later column.


----------



## brshatch

Of course, it's shame, we try our best to give our customers, as in these two cases (sfnewguy and Wandering_Watcher10). We try to give what others don'T give. We offer special conditions of purchase, if the client asks us about it. We offer special case finish or brushed wheels, despite the fact that we do not officially offer it in our configurator. We spend more time and do not ask our client to pay for it (in case with Wandering_Watcher10' watch, we have to produce two cases, because first case has a problem. Despite all this, you do not want to buy Dekla anymore due to the fact that UPS has some problems now.

please note, if you want something even more personalized, for example other finish that we offer, it will take longer. We make case especially for you. If something went wrong, then we have no other one and we have to produce one case again. As it happened with "Wandering_Watcher10".

By the way, yesterday we were told by phone that the parcels are at custom house and customs are doing a spot check (Both parcel we sent at same time). I don't know if it true or not. Maybe UPS thus evade responsibility. But if so, then it can happen to anyone. Regardless of the watch brand or shipping company.

Now I know that we made the right decision when we started working with Watchbays. Now you get what you want - fast delivery, excellent service, since you do not need to wait a long time for your individual made watch to arrive.

Thank you Guys, if I doubted before, now I understand perfectly well that no one appreciates what we do. Client will buy yours watch and receive it in 3 days. Then he is happy. I am absolutely serious about this.


----------



## MKN

CM HUNTER said:


> Full custom route was discontinued for most. WatchBuys only carrying sparse offerings. Shipment frustration to the point of customers wanting to sell their order before they even get it even if WatchBuys takes the customization request. I'll put this one in the check back on it later column.


*most Americans - there continues to exist other countries. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jws919

I've seen contrasting stories here regarding ordering in USA, so figured I'd post my experience from this past week. 

Contacted Dekla, they confirmed to work through WatchBuys for spec'ing out a piece. 

Contacted WatchBuys, went over what I wanted, and it was easy as could be over the phone (spoke with Rob, who said he handles the Dekla account primarily. He also said email would work just as well for him if I preferred it). Really enjoyable experience, actually. 

With holidays and current lead times I'm expecting my watch mid to late January. That seemed reasonable given the quoted 6 week production time on Dekla's site, factoring in increased demand and time off for german workers for the holidays, as well as shipping to WB and then to me. 

All in all, price was slightly more working through a dealer (by my math, it seemed like ~$40-$60 more than had I been able to go directly through Dekla). When I think about what leads to the difference, I'll admit I don't know how import duties work on the business end but I find it hard to believe it would be the same as if I had traveled to Germany, bought a watch, and was declaring it on customs forms upon reentry. I'm fairly new to the game, so maybe that's just my ignorance. I was also told WB overnights from Dekla because they don't want it stuck in transit and then ships to me. If true, this would surely add some cost. I'm sure there's some cost factored in because WB is now my primary contact for service/warranty stuff, but a closer-to-home service agent is a positive in my opinion. All in all, I'm pretty happy. 

Looking forward to my 42mm 6steel turbulenz v3 with red seconds hand.


----------



## Haf

I ordered yesterday a watch through the website, am I supposed to receive some kind of e-mail message or a status change of the order to let me know the order has been properly received? I am not asking asap for a delivery estimate, just a confirmation of the order by a human being.


----------



## john_marston

brshatch said:


> Thank you Guys, if I doubted before, now I understand perfectly well that no one appreciates what we do. Client will buy yours watch and receive it in 3 days. Then he is happy. I am absolutely serious about this.


Huh? I am confused by this

All I can add is that Fedex is indeed a nightmare


----------



## brshatch

Haf said:


> I ordered yesterday a watch through the website, am I supposed to receive some kind of e-mail message or a status change of the order to let me know the order has been properly received? I am not asking asap for a delivery estimate, just a confirmation of the order by a human being.


Check your spam box


----------



## Haf

brshatch said:


> Check your spam box


I received the payment confirmed e-mail, that surely is automated, I was referring to any kind of info that would inform me that the order has been received. I am sure that some might find this issue a bit pedantic, but over the years I had several problems of preorders or orders affected by mysterious glitches.


----------



## brshatch

you placed your order yesterday. Next status change - case making. We don't start production of our cases every day . You get status confirmation in the next days

By the way, in this mail you can see this info: 

"You have received an order."


----------



## Haf

Thank you for your reply, this is what I wanted to find out since this is my first Dekla order


----------



## TgeekB

These are unfortunate situations and I certainly understand the frustration. I believe, at this point, everyone needs to understand this is the norm for a while. If you decide to purchase anything from overseas to the U.S. and it arrives on time, you are lucky. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Just an update on the Dekla:

@brshatch 

I eat my words. This watch had some delays, some from customization, most from UPS being horrible. But it's too good looking to even consider selling. Blown away. 40mm watch on my 6.5 inch wrist (perfect). One of the few fliegers that houses a Unitas movement in a 40mm case. 

It's worth the wait. Yes I complained about it. Here we are 🤣!


----------



## brshatch




----------



## DeckRunner

@Wandering_Watcher10 congrats on that - watch looks better in your photos than even on Dekla's own web site. Now I want one .... must.... resist.....


----------



## StufflerMike

For fall/winter I put my Turbulenz v2 42mm on a Hirsch Andy. The strap‘s red is almost identical to the red seconds. hand


----------



## robi1138

So I ultimately had to send my Turbulenz back to Dekla because of a painting issue on my custom seconds hand. I also had to exchange the bracelet on my deck watch because it was too short. I sent them back a while ago but there was a delay in getting the bracelets in stock. Then Dekla shipped it back to me but UPS had all kinds of delays getting it to me so I just got them back a couple of days ago. Everything looks great now!


----------



## exc-hulk

still on my wrist


----------



## TexasTaucher

exc-hulk said:


> still on my wrist


Is this the 40 or 42?

thanks.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Really love that sandwich dial. I’ve played around on the configurator with bronze hands to make it different than my archy 39H


----------



## wkw

GoBuffs11 said:


> Really love that sandwich dial. I’ve played around on the configurator with bronze hands to make it different than my archy 39H


Thanks. 

The sandwich dial is quite unique in my opinion. 

One thing I like about Dekla is their configurator, I can play around with different combinations. That may explain why my wallet is always empty.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siara

Hello! My brother and I are looking around for a nice flieger watch and we were curious about Dekla's "Screw down case back with sapphire crystal" case back option but I couldn't find any picture of it. Do you know where I can see what it looks like?


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Just scroll up to the picture I recently posted of the military vintage.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Siara

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Just scroll up to the picture I recently posted of the military vintage.


Thank you very much! That's such a great looking watch!


----------



## Siara

Sorry for the double post (I hope it's okay given the few days that have passed). I noticed that people seem to like the heat-treated blue hands a lot and I was wondering if it's something recent or if they were blue in the past (during WWII times) too.


----------



## StufflerMike

Siara said:


> Sorry for the double post (I hope it's okay given the few days that have passed). I noticed that people seem to like the heat-treated blue hands a lot and I was wondering if it's something recent or if they were blue in the past (during WWII times) too.


Blued hands were already common in the 1930s. Not an attribute of WWII watches.


----------



## plinius

Hi All, 

I am interested in the Dekla 44mm pilot bronze watch with sellita sw210 hand wound movement and sapphire crystal caseback. 

appreciate any owners could share a photo of the sellita sw210 hand wound movement seen through the sapphire crystal caseback. 

thank you.


----------



## StufflerMike

Part of my Flieger Family


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Yesterday at the Borsighallen, Berlin-Tegel


----------



## rationaltime

Last week I tried to order a watch direct from Dekla.
Dekla said Watchbuys is the only source for purchasing 
in the US, whether standard, custom, or limited edition.

There you have it, the Dekla official position.

I don't tell Dekla how to run their business, but I have
lost interest.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike

rationaltime said:


> Last week I tried to order a watch direct from Dekla.
> Dekla said Watchbuys is the only source for purchasing
> in the US, whether standard, custom, or limited edition.
> 
> There you have it, the Dekla official position.
> 
> I don't tell Dekla how to run their business, but I have
> lost interest.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Watchbuys standard procedure, see Sinn. Watchbuys dictate, manufacturers submit to the dictation for better or for worse.


----------



## Avo

I've also lost interest. 

It would have been different if Dekla had followed Damasko, Junghans, and the Ickler brands in selecting Watchmann as their US distributor. We get personal service from Greg.


----------



## SMP300M

I was interested in Dekla Turbulenz tactical watch earlier this year, before Watchbuys was in the picture. I sat on it and didn't buy it. 

I'm just curious. I see mainly the hardened steel and black DLC case at Watchbuys. Does Watchbuys offer standard stainless steel? And what is the price compared to Dekla's website?


----------



## StufflerMike

SMP300M said:


> I was interested in Dekla Turbulenz tactical watch earlier this year, before Watchbuys was in the picture. I sat on it and didn't buy it.
> 
> I'm just curious. I see mainly the hardened steel and black DLC case at Watchbuys. Does Watchbuys offer standard stainless steel? And what is the price compared to Dekla's website?


Can‘t answer your question but I can confirm that the Dekla Turbulenz is a great timepiece. Big bang for the buck.


----------



## schiorean

How would finishing quality compare with SINN?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8

Also interested in this topic, the only watch in the current collection of interest to me is the deck watch as shown above by wkw.

I would prefer heat blued numerals version, sent Dekla email, never get a reply. So not much interest….
Presumably Icker can offer this?



schiorean said:


> How would finishing quality compare with SINN?


----------



## brshatch

Gerrard8 said:


> Also interested in this topic, the only watch in the current collection of interest to me is the deck watch as shown above by wkw.
> 
> I would prefer heat blued numerals version, sent Dekla email, never get a reply. So not much interest….
> Presumably Icker can offer this?


Sorry, we have now christams holidays. Please see PM


----------



## StufflerMike

Gerrard8 said:


> Also interested in this topic, the only watch in the current collection of interest to me is the deck watch as shown above by wkw.
> 
> I would prefer heat blued numerals version, sent Dekla email, never get a reply. So not much interest….
> Presumably Icker can offer this?


Ickler isn‘t doing customizations like Dekla does.


----------



## StufflerMike

The family is growing….


----------



## Tunnelsnakes

I see that the Deck Watches have a hand-engraving option now. Has anyone ever tried out their full hand engraving option here? Curious to see how it looks like completely and if it would be worth going for in the future.


----------



## brshatch

we can offer different kind of hand engraving

this one is the default


__
http://instagr.am/p/CX_SSE-MEBx/

In attach custom made


----------



## eftcheung

Tunnelsnakes said:


> I see that the Deck Watches have a hand-engraving option now. Has anyone ever tried out their full hand engraving option here? Curious to see how it looks like completely and if it would be worth going for in the future.


How about Unitas 6498 with CdG partial hand engraved ?
Is there any photo for reference?


----------



## brshatch

here:


----------



## eftcheung

brshatch said:


> here:


Thanks a lot. If Dekla can provide an option for 3/4 plate + swan neck...I must get one 🤤


----------



## brshatch

eftcheung said:


> Thanks a lot. If Dekla can provide an option for 3/4 plate + swan neck...I must get one


Cooming soon...


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Happy Flieger Friday all.


----------



## JuNi

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Happy Flieger Friday all.


Very cool watch. There are not many real world photos of this, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## StufflerMike

*DEKLA Military Vintage Cali Ruthenium*


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggen

How are you guys ordering Deklas? When on their site, I see I can configure a watch, but how do I actually buy it?


----------



## MKN

Biggen said:


> How are you guys ordering Deklas? When on their site, I see I can configure a watch, but how do I actually buy it?


Seems pretty straight forward










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggen

That add to cart button isn't available. AT least, not for the watches I've looked at.

Do you see it here: DEKLA Pilot watch 40 mm Type B


----------



## StufflerMike

Biggen said:


> That add to cart button isn't available. AT least, not for the watches I've looked at.
> 
> Do you see it here: DEKLA Pilot watch 40 mm Type B


US buyers should order via Watchbuys.


----------



## Biggen

StufflerMike said:


> US buyers should order via Watchbuys.


Can they be customized that way?


----------



## StufflerMike

Biggen said:


> Can they be customized that way?


I don‘t know for sure but why not asking Watchbuys in the first place ? Or check the other Dekla threads where Yuriy explained „why“ and „how“.


----------



## Biggen

StufflerMike said:


> I don‘t know for sure but why not asking Watchbuys in the first place ? Or check the other Dekla threads where Juriy explained „why“ and „how“.


I'll email them. Seems odd that Dekla's mantra is "Everything from a single source", yet, you can't even buy them from them. Guess they want to funnel sales to their USA AD which I can see.


----------



## MKN

Biggen said:


> That add to cart button isn't available. AT least, not for the watches I've looked at.
> 
> Do you see it here: DEKLA Pilot watch 40 mm Type B


Yes I do. Makes sense that it’s because you are in another region 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arzinet

Yeah, they should really update their website. If your IP location is in the USA or Canada, they won't let you add a watch to the shopping cart and there's zero indication as to why.

The site should either send you directly to Watchbuys, or at least send you to a page explaining that all USA and Canadian sales are through Watchbuys.

I took a quick look, and there isn't even a FAQ or Shipping page that might explain this. Even better, it should probably appear as a popup on the homepage as soon as someone from the USA or Canada goes on the site.


----------



## Biggen

Yup, a simple explanation would be nice at least on their website explaining where USA buyers can get them.

I spoke with Watchbuys. They can special order me anything with a 3 month wait. I spoke to the gentleman at Watchbuys for several minutes and he sounded "concerned" over Dekla's long term strategy of custom building customer watches. He didn't think they (Dekla) would continue to do this in the future. He alluded to it not being cost effective from Dekla's stand point.


----------



## StufflerMike

Biggen said:


> Yup, a simple explanation would be nice at least on their website explaining where USA buyers can get them.
> 
> I spoke with Watchbuys. They can special order me anything with a 3 month wait. I spoke to the gentleman at Watchbuys for several minutes and he sounded "concerned" over Dekla's long term strategy of custom building customer watches. He didn't think they (Dekla) would continue to do this in the future. He alluded to it not being cost effective from Dekla's stand point.


3 month wait ? Must be WatchBuys related, usually it is 4-6 weeks.
Be that as it may. Sometimes it does happen that a relatively new company can't keep up with growing demand. This may be annoying for some, but a new company cannot always keep up with the success and demand. I'm happy for Dekla's success and look forward to my next watch from Stuttgart.


----------



## brshatch

I think they told max. lead time and that makes sense.

Now demand for our watches has increased. The real lead time is about 2 months + risks if something goes wrong (in Individual production the risk is very high, because we produce each part according to the client's wishes) + delivery time to the USA takes 1 week.

p.s. tThanks for your hint. We will add information on the site


----------



## jmariorebelo

StufflerMike said:


> Be that as it may. Sometimes it does happen that a relatively new company can't keep up with growing demand. This may be annoying for some, but a new company cannot always keep up with the success and demand.


I'm always reminded of Gronefeld, who were so swamped with orders they stopped them altogether. You simply can't buy one. Or, as a certain someone would say....


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

I love trying to capture the dynamic dial and hands on this watch!


----------



## DeckRunner

StufflerMike said:


> 3 month wait ? Must be WatchBuys related, usually it is 4-6 weeks.


It may just be that people are more likely to post online about their experience when its worse than expected, but based on both my own experience (I'm in the US but purchased pre-Watchbuys) and what I've seen posted here and elsewhere (much of which also pre-WatchBuys), 4-6 weeks has not been the norm and 2 1/2 -3 months is. To be fair for a custom, built for you piece, that's not unreasonable, but the 4-6 week thing seems to happen rarely, if ever. Its all about managing expectations.


----------



## wkw

Got this last April and I still like it very much 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

So far, so good.


----------



## Calumets

Not sure whether I missed this last time I visited their site, or whether it's a new model entirely, but I do like the look of this. I don't think I've seen heat-blued hands this blue before. I wonder if they look this good in the flesh.


----------



## StufflerMike

Calumets said:


> Not sure whether I missed this last time I visited their site, or whether it's a new model entirely, but I do like the look of this. I don't think I've seen heat-blued hands this blue before. I wonder if they look this good in the flesh.
> View attachment 16367256


Interesting blue hands, indeed. Most likely achieved by a certain temperature. For the metal to turn dark blue, you’d need approximately 280-300 degrees C. When beeing heated the steel usualy goes through a spectrum of colours as temperature increases, brown, purple, finally blue.

Temp in ºF
450 Straw
475 Light Orange
500 Bronze
525 Purple
550 Full Blue
575 Medium Blue
600 Pale Blue


----------



## brshatch

here are some photos


----------



## fchen

Have been eyeing this beauty for a while. looks so good. But too bad they do not have a smaller version, like 38 or 36mm.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

I have a relatively small wrist (6.5 inches) and this fits nicely on me at 40mm. Also, Dekla is pretty much one of the only companies (and Tourby) that offer a Unitas movement in a sub 42mm case.


----------



## fchen

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> View attachment 16368435
> 
> 
> I have a relatively small wrist (6.5 inches) and this fits nicely on me at 40mm. Also, Dekla is pretty much one of the only companies (and Tourby) that offer a Unitas movement in a sub 42mm case.


I have a round 6.25 inches wrist, so it most likely will look too big. Also i do not care about movement. If they can put in a Eta/peseux 7001 in there and make it 38mm, i will buy it right away.


----------



## whineboy

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> View attachment 16348759
> 
> View attachment 16348758
> 
> 
> I love trying to capture the dynamic dial and hands on this watch!


You succeeded, it’s great!


Having a great time….


----------



## soundfanz

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> View attachment 16368435
> 
> 
> I have a relatively small wrist (6.5 inches) and this fits nicely on me at 40mm. Also, Dekla is pretty much one of the only companies (and Tourby) that offer a Unitas movement in a sub 42mm case.


Stowa still offer the Marine Original (41mm case) with the Unitas 6498 movement; on their website it states that the 6498 comes in a slightly modified form. 

I briefly owned a 40mm Dekla Pilot, but couldn't come to love the old radium finish on indices, numerals and hands when it arrived.

I'll buy another Dekla at some stage though.


----------



## DeckRunner

soundfanz said:


> Stowa still offer the Marine Original (41mm case) with the Unitas 6498 movement; on their website it states that the 6498 comes in a slightly modified form.


I believe Stowa adds swan neck regulator to theirs. That is the main modification.


----------



## StufflerMike

soundfanz said:


> Stowa still offer the Marine Original (41mm case) with the Unitas 6498 movement; on their website it states that the 6498 comes in a slightly modified form.


Slightly modified compared to the 6498 they did sell before July 2021 in a modified version. Nothing breathtaking at all.


----------



## Gerrard8

DeckRunner said:


> I believe Stowa adds swan neck regulator to theirs. That is the main modification.


I am not sure the swan neck regulator is adddd by stowa themselves.
Given they need to outsource from Muhle for the modified ETA2824 (woodpecker regulator), it is highly unlikely they did swan neck regulator themselves. They could buy off self ones from Swiss neighbors.

I do hear Dekla is going to offer Unitas movement with swan neck regulator. But personally I am more interested in applied numerals, especially heat blued ones in their deck watch.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Gerrard8 said:


> I am not sure the swan neck regulator is adddd by stowa themselves.
> Given they need to outsource from Muhle for the modified ETA2824 (woodpecker regulator), it is highly unlikely they did swan neck regulator themselves. They could buy off self ones from Swiss neighbors.
> 
> I do hear Dekla is going to offer Unitas movement with swan neck regulator. But personally I am more interested in applied numerals, especially heat blued ones in their deck watch.


Same. I actually kinda like the idea of having such a movement in it's most natural state personally. That's why Archimede's version has appealed to me. I'd rather see attention put into details on the dial instead.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Biggen said:


> I'll email them. Seems odd that Dekla's mantra is "Everything from a single source", yet, you can't even buy them from them. Guess they want to funnel sales to their USA AD which I can see.


And Watchbuys has a minuscule amount of offerings compared to what Dekla actually offers. If you're not interested in the sports watch, pilot, or deck watch, you're pretty much out of luck.


----------



## StufflerMike

CM HUNTER said:


> And Watchbuys has a minuscule amount of offerings compared to what Dekla actually offers. If you're not interested in the sports watch, pilot, or deck watch, you're pretty much out of luck.


Well, when Dekla decided for WatchBuys they also decided for WatchBuys‘ claim of sole representation. Unfortunately.


----------



## gH05t_M4LL

Glad I got mine before they changed distribution, even though the only thing really crazy custom I did was ask for lumed seconds hand. Still love and recommend it, 40mm would of obviously been fine but glad I did 42mm. Interested to see whatever their inhouse movement ends up being like, assuming that is still a thing they want to do.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. 
is this the double AR coating version? How does it compare with other brands in terms of sapphire glass+Coating?


----------



## wkw

Gerrard8 said:


> Nice.
> is this the double AR coating version? How does it compare with other brands in terms of sapphire glass+Coating?


Thanks Gerard, 

Yes I opted for double AR coating. I like it very much and the extra coating has reduced most of the glare, comparing with the single coating version.

I do acknowledge there is a risk to scratch the outer coating but I think the benefit is higher than the possible risks. 

I am very pleased with this option that Dekla is offering. 

The quality of the coating is similar to my old Fortis Flieger from the early 2000s’ and Damasko DA36. The sapphire is almost nonexistent at a glance. 

Hope this helps. Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8

wkw said:


> Thanks Gerard,
> 
> Yes I opted for double AR coating. I like it very much and the extra coating has reduced most of the glare, comparing with the single coating version.
> 
> I do acknowledge there is a risk to scratch the outer coating but I think the benefit is higher than the possible risks.
> 
> I am very pleased with this option that Dekla is offering.
> 
> The quality of the coating is similar to my old Fortis Flieger from the early 2000s’ and Damasko DA36. The sapphire is almost nonexistent at a glance.
> 
> Hope this helps. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for the detailed description.
Yep, Fortis and Damasko are quite ok if not very good with their double AR, maybe Breitling is even better.
Is it blue hue or purple, or? Thanks again.


----------



## wkw

Gerrard8 said:


> Thank you for the detailed description.
> Yep, Fortis and Damasko are quite ok if not very good with their double AR, maybe Breitling is even better.
> Is it blue hue or purple, or? Thanks again.


I agree with your comment that the coating of Breitling is quite ‘thick’, so there is almost no glare at all. Same applies to IWC… 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Just took delivery of another pilot.

I’m so pleased with it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

wkw said:


> Just took delivery of another pilot.
> 
> I’m so pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the old lume and the blued hands. You did great!


----------



## wkw

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Love the old lume and the blued hands. You did great!


Thanks. It is such a good looking watch. Not my first Dekla pilot but it always shine on me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

wkw said:


> Thanks. It is such a good looking watch. Not my first Dekla pilot but it always shine on me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations - it is very nice configuration. Looks very well on your wrist


----------



## wkw

JuNi said:


> Congratulations - it is very nice configuration. Looks very well on your wrist


Thanks JuNi. Despite of the simple design, Dekla just made everything right. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

wkw said:


> Just took delivery of another pilot.
> 
> I’m so pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someday you should post your whole German collection. It seems like you have some great ones!


----------



## wkw

GoBuffs11 said:


> Someday you should post your whole German collection. It seems like you have some great ones!


Sure thing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Today Dekla presented a protoype of the Dekla Turbulenz Date on IG and FB.










Pic courtesy of Dekla.


----------



## brshatch

StufflerMike said:


> Today Dekla presented a protoype of the Dekla Turbulenz Date on IG and FB.
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Dekla.


more pictures:


----------



## JLS36

Is watchbuys marking up the watches from the dekla website? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

JLS36 said:


> Is watchbuys marking up the watches from the dekla website?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Isn‘t that known for years now ? 2010 someone posted „….Watchbuys is significantly more expensive than european Sinn dealers“. back in 2008 members complained about their prices for Stowa and Schaumburg watches.


----------



## JLS36

StufflerMike said:


> Isn‘t that known for years now ? 2010 someone posted „….Watchbuys is significantly more expensive than european Sinn dealers“. back in 2008 members complained about their prices for Stowa and Schaumburg watches.


I have never purchased a watch from watchbuys. And appears I never will. So no I didn't notice before. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

JLS36 said:


> Is watchbuys marking up the watches from the dekla website?


Somewhat, yes, but they are a business too. Much less concern about shipping. No concern with customs...which is a notable hassle, and may or may not add considerably to the watch. (Not so much necessarily for the customs charge per se, but the shippers' add-on charges.) At least potentially no wait time...altho that varies. 

Just ordered a Turbulenz from WB. Yeah, it would've been less, but the last watch I got from Germany, some pinhead inspector slapped a fish/wildlife hold...basically a CITES review. On a standard leather strap. THAT turned into a nightmare, and among other thing? IMMEDIATE $95 surcharge by UPS because that invoked full brokerage services. It was all BS, and I got most of that back eventually, but the stress was HIGH. No thanks. Plus it was in stock...V1 Turbulenz, black dial, white seconds hand. The orange seconds hand was a special order...5 weeks. Mmmm....I like the orange but I'm not patient enough for just that.


----------



## JLS36

gangrel said:


> Somewhat, yes, but they are a business too. Much less concern about shipping. No concern with customs...which is a notable hassle, and may or may not add considerably to the watch. (Not so much necessarily for the customs charge per se, but the shippers' add-on charges.) At least potentially no wait time...altho that varies.
> 
> Just ordered a Turbulenz from WB. Yeah, it would've been less, but the last watch I got from Germany, some pinhead inspector slapped a fish/wildlife hold...basically a CITES review. On a standard leather strap. THAT turned into a nightmare, and among other thing? IMMEDIATE $95 surcharge by UPS because that invoked full brokerage services. It was all BS, and I got most of that back eventually, but the stress was HIGH. No thanks. Plus it was in stock...V1 Turbulenz, black dial, white seconds hand. The orange seconds hand was a special order...5 weeks. Mmmm....I like the orange but I'm not patient enough for just that.


I certainly understand it to a point, it just seems excessive. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

Import fees alone are hefty. We pay plenty extra when importing something from the US, for example, not inc extra ‘middle man’ fees like WB running a business


----------



## CM HUNTER

I still think the prices are fair for what you get. All German Made, hardened cases, and Swiss movements for around a grand is a steal.


----------



## gangrel

john_marston said:


> Import fees alone are hefty. We pay plenty extra when importing something from the US, for example, not inc extra ‘middle man’ fees like WB running a business


I agree, but...for an individual, the customs fee may be zero. My Turbulenz V1...black dial, standard seconds hand, 6steel case, 2824...would've come in under $800 even with shipping. This is one of the areas where the importer gets hosed; he can't avoid it, and of course he'll have to pass it on, and with a markup. So if your major issue is shaving off every penny possible? Then cut out the middleman, ESPECIALLY if you're under the magic number. Recognize, tho, that you're getting the Wal Mart treatment: saving a few bucks but the hidden costs (time, primarily) are definitely there.


----------



## john_marston

gangrel said:


> I agree, but...for an individual, the customs fee may be zero. My Turbulenz V1...black dial, standard seconds hand, 6steel case, 2824...would've come in under $800 even with shipping. This is one of the areas where the importer gets hosed; he can't avoid it, and of course he'll have to pass it on, and with a markup. So if your major issue is shaving off every penny possible? Then cut out the middleman, ESPECIALLY if you're under the magic number. Recognize, tho, that you're getting the Wal Mart treatment: saving a few bucks but the hidden costs (time, primarily) are definitely there.


‘May be zero’? It could slip through yes, but that’s a mistake more than the norm. Obviously WB has to pay the tax, so I don’t see the point in critiquing their pricing, beyond whining about paying said tax.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggen

I'm 7 weeks into a Watch Buys Dekla special order. Just called to get an update from WB and they are saying Dekla told them that they are running way behind because of the Russian invasion. Evidently some of their workforce is Ukrainian and they had to leave Germany and go back to Ukraine to fight/aid in the war. So don't even think about putting an order in with Dekla right now for a special order unless you are prepared to wait a very long time. WB didn't have any update on even when it might be ready.


----------



## StufflerMike

Biggen said:


> I'm 7 weeks into a Watch Buys Dekla special order. Just called to get an update from WB and they are saying Dekla told them that they are running way behind because of the Russian invasion. Evidently some of their workforce is Ukrainian and they had to leave Germany and go back to Ukraine to fight/aid in the war. So don't even think about putting an order in with Dekla right now for a special order unless you are prepared to wait a very long time. WB didn't have any update on even when it might be ready.


I am sorry you have to wait for your watch longer than expected. That being said - and I know you posted with the best of intentions - I am far more worried about the Ukrainians waiting for peace.🇺🇦


----------



## Biggen

StufflerMike said:


> I am sorry you have to wait for your watch longer than expected. That being said - and I know you posted with the best of intentions - I am far more worried about the Ukrainians waiting for peace.🇺🇦


Who knows if its accurate. I'm just saying what WB told me. I have emailed Dekla as well to check on my order.


----------



## brshatch

You have not placed your order by us directly and I can't tell you status. I hope you can understand it. My cousin and I are really from Ukraine and today's situation is very disturbing for us


----------



## StufflerMike

Biggen said:


> Who knows if its accurate. I'm just saying what WB told me. I have emailed Dekla as well to check on my order.


So you doubt what WB told you ? Why‘s that ?


----------



## Biggen

> You have not placed your order by us directly and I can't tell you status. I hope you can understand it. My cousin and I are really from Ukraine and today's situation is very disturbing for us


As a US buyer, you had said that I needed to purchase through WB since your website doesn't allow US buyers to purchase direct. 

I assumed Dekla was German and German run so that is why I initially questioned the WB answer. So is Dekla based in Germany but owned/operated by Ukrainians? Are you guys shut down totally with the war going on?


----------



## TgeekB

New (to me).









New (to me).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Hi All,

I’ve recently become very enamoured with deck watches and with regards to brands was initially looking at the usual suspects until I stumbled across Dekla, and I’m very glad that I did. I’ve basically decided I’m going to get the 40mm deck watch in steel, silver dial with a red 12.

My main question is, are many of you getting the optional finishing extras on the movement? The standard one looks pretty great already, but I’m struggling to control myself with regards to getting the “partial hand engraving”, which from the photos I’ve seen appears to be added on the balance cock. It looks amazing but is quite expensive (as to be expected).

Have many of you taken this path and in hindsight, was it worth it?


----------



## CM HUNTER

SlCKB0Y said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’ve recently become very enamoured with deck watches and with regards to brands was initially looking at the usual suspects until I stumbled across Dekla, and I’m very glad that I did. I’ve basically decided I’m going to get the 40mm deck watch in steel, silver dial with a red 12.
> 
> My main question is, are many of you getting the optional finishing extras on the movement? The standard one looks pretty great already, but I’m struggling to control myself with regards to getting the “partial hand engraving”, which from the photos I’ve seen appears to be added on the balance cock. It looks amazing but is quite expensive (as to be expected).
> 
> Have many of you taken this path and in hindsight, was it worth it?


I would think it is a personal thing only you can answer. If you'd enjoy looking at it, it would be worth it. Others could maybe care less and feel it's not worth it, but that's how they feel, not you.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Look on their IG to see some examples of finishing ! The only option I did was sunburst on the wheels, which I think is well worth it. Standard finishing is nice on these Unitas movements.


----------



## Toweruser

Baumuster B, 40mm, Bicolor, Handaufzug.


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Toweruser said:


> Baumuster B, 40mm, Bicolor, Handaufzug.
> 
> View attachment 16573628


Love the bicolor look on the dial.


----------



## Toweruser

Here's another one:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf

Some details of the patina on my Dekla flieger:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchjens

Ich habe diesen Thread gerade entdeckt


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Haf said:


> View attachment 16633905


Looks good on a brown strap👍


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

I got this guy a few weeks ago and it reminded me how much I like BGW9 lume. It’s the 40mm which is perfect for my wrist. Some may argue that it is too plain but I love the utilitarian look!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

Liking this new woven pull-thru strap on my Type-B:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10




----------



## TheDutchman92

Anyone got pics of the Turbulenze 40mm in bronze?


----------



## StufflerMike

TheDutchman92 said:


> Anyone got pics of the Turbulenze 40mm in bronze?


Only 42mm v4








Dekla Watches Stuttgart - Turbulenz 42 v.4 Bronze CuSn8


Let me start this post with my overall assessment: All in all the Dekla Turbulenz Bronze is a perfectly processed watch. Dekla certainly does not have to shy away from a comparison with Laco, Stowa, Archimede. I think they are are all equal, comparable in fit and finish, on the same level...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Biggen

Finally got my custom Flieger in. Wish I had opted for the date but love it still!


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Biggen said:


> Finally got my custom Flieger in. Wish I had opted for the date but love it still!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16761219
> View attachment 16761222
> View attachment 16761230


That's so clean and tool watch-esque without the date. I really love it.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## bezelturning

Was looking at their site before searching here. Excellent value.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDutchman92

Just ordered a V1 40mm in bronze, can't wait as it will be my first bronze watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

TheDutchman92 said:


> Just ordered a V1 40mm in bronze, can't wait as it will be my first bronze watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome ! Be sure to post pics when it arrives.


----------



## StufflerMike

Had the pleasure to see the first Turbulenz Models with date indication in the flesh.

















Fit and finish, overall quality was convincing as ever. I also had the possibility to open them up.
To my surprise I did not find a plastic or metal movement spacer. The movement spacer, as far as I can assess, is turned from a solid block of steel.


----------



## jpaciolla

New arrival











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

how much time does it take to a dekla watch to be delivered in an euro country? i'd love to have a turbulenz


----------



## StufflerMike

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> how much time does it take to a dekla watch to be delivered in an euro country? i'd love to have a turbulenz


Depends on your „configuration“, 4-5 weeks, see website for more information.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

Placed the order for the 40mm v.1 6steel black and white version, couldn't resist in the end
it is a stunner and my ideal type of watch


----------



## Holden

In the Dekla shopping cart, there is a "coupon code" field. Does anyone have a code?
I am in the US but will be shipping the watch to family in the UK.


----------



## monsters

StufflerMike said:


> Had the pleasure to see the first Turbulenz Models with date indication in the flesh.
> View attachment 16799404
> 
> 
> View attachment 16799405
> 
> Fit and finish, overall quality was convincing as ever. I also had the possibility to open them up.
> To my surprise I did not find a plastic or metal movement spacer. The movement spacer, as far as I can assess, is turned from a solid block of steel.
> View attachment 16799403


Solid spacer is great! Can’t wait to be able to order one of these date models from the US dealer…


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDutchman92

Just got an email today saying my 40mm Turbulenz has been delayed . Nah in all honesty I don't mind at all, I'd rather it be made properly than rushed. I hope the German industrial inflation isn't impacting the small brand too much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## DSDickson

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a peach wkw! I have the same Red letter 12, silver dial but in Roman numerals. It is a stunning deck watch for sure.


----------



## wkw

DSDickson said:


> That's a peach wkw! I have the same Red letter 12, silver dial but in Roman numerals. It is a stunning deck watch for sure.


Thanks Dickson. It’s like an eye candy to me. 

Roman numerals made the deck watch look classier. Good pick! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeckRunner

Is it still necessary to go through WatchBuys to purchase Dekla in the US? At the moment the Dekla web site is not pointing me to Watch Buys and seems to allow me to ship to US. But before I pull the trigger is this in error or is this intentional?


----------



## StufflerMike

DeckRunner said:


> Is it still necessary to go through WatchBuys to purchase Dekla in the US? At the moment the Dekla web site is not pointing me to Watch Buys and seems to allow me to ship to US. But before I pull the trigger is this in error or is this intentional?


Not necessary to go through WatchBuys anymore.


----------



## DeckRunner

StufflerMike said:


> Not necessary to go through WatchBuys anymore.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## tsteph12

I’m planning to order the 40mm Turbulenz and just need to choose a dial. Do any owners here have one with offered outer crystal AR coating as well? If so, how has it held up with use and scratches? From my experience, this has varied between other watch companies. Thank you.


----------



## wkw

tsteph12 said:


> I’m planning to order the 40mm Turbulenz and just need to choose a dial. Do any owners here have one with offered outer crystal AR coating as well? If so, how has it held up with use and scratches? From my experience, this has varied between other watch companies. Thank you.


I don’t have a Turbulenz but I got a pilot with outer crystal AR coating. I have it for a few months now and it is holding very well.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

wkw said:


> I don’t have a Turbulenz but I got a pilot with outer crystal AR coating. I have it for a few months now and it is holding very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I‘m a sucker for inner and outer AR as it makes the crystal appear as if it’s not even there. I recall reading Damasko‘s outer AR coating has some sort hardening making it more resistant to scratches. Have reached out to Dekla asking if there’s may as well. I’ll most likely go with double sided regardless.


----------



## wkw

tsteph12 said:


> I‘m a sucker for inner and outer AR as it makes the crystal appear as if it’s not even there. I recall reading Damasko‘s outer AR coating has some sort hardening making it more resistant to scratches. Have reached out to Dekla asking if there’s may as well. I’ll most likely go with double sided regardless.


My observation on damasko watch is that the outer coating ‘looks thick’ to me. But that’s just me.

I’m not so sure if there is any special treatment on Dekla double AR crystal. Said that, It looks quite good to me. 

Please let us know if you got any update from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

wkw said:


> My observation on damasko watch is that the outer coating ‘looks thick’ to me. But that’s just me.
> 
> I’m not so sure if there is any special treatment on Dekla double AR crystal. Said that, It looks quite good to me.
> 
> Please let us know if you got any update from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must say Alex from Dekla is quite responsive and thoughtful in email replies. The supplier they use for antireflective coating claim to add an additional protective layer they think works and have not received any complaints in this regard from customers. He was honest in saying however that nothing will be as hard as sapphire crystal surface itself.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

mine is about to get shipped


----------



## wkw

tsteph12 said:


> I must say Alex from Dekla is quite responsive and thoughtful in email replies. The supplier they use for antireflective coating claim to add an additional protective layer they think works and have not received any complaints in this regard from customers. He was honest in saying however that nothing will be as hard as sapphire crystal surface itself.


Thanks for the information. Very interesting…

I just placed an order of a B dial pilot with double side AR option. Can’t wait…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## k9shag

Nico,

when did you order?


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

Here we go


----------



## DSDickson

Great piece and beefy looking strap from Dekla!


----------



## k9shag

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> Here we go
> 
> View attachment 16956555
> 
> View attachment 16956552
> 
> View attachment 16956554
> 
> View attachment 16956561
> 
> View attachment 16956557
> 
> View attachment 16956558
> 
> View attachment 16956560
> 
> View attachment 16956559
> 
> View attachment 16956556
> 
> View attachment 16956548
> 
> View attachment 16956553
> 
> View attachment 16956550
> 
> View attachment 16956549
> 
> View attachment 16956545
> 
> View attachment 16956543
> 
> View attachment 16956551
> 
> View attachment 16956547
> 
> View attachment 16956542
> 
> View attachment 16956546
> 
> View attachment 16956541
> 
> View attachment 16956544
> 
> View attachment 16956540
> 
> View attachment 16956539


 When did you order. trying to get an idea on how long it took. I just ordered one yesterday. V4 with red second hand, black dial


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

It took roughly 2 months, but its an hand made watch and i understand that

In all positions i get +0 /+3 max


----------



## DeckRunner

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> It took roughly 2 months, but its an hand made watch and i understand that
> 
> In all positions i get +0 /+3 max
> 
> View attachment 16956799


What strap is that?


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

a vented fluorine rubber (fkm) strap with quick release spring bars i got on amzn, the brand was something like bison o wocci...but you can find the same on alixpress for half the price


----------



## k9shag

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> It took roughly 2 months, but its an hand made watch and i understand that
> 
> In all positions i get +0 /+3 max
> 
> View attachment 16956799


What are your thoughts on the Dekla so far. Comfort, time keeping, durability.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

Can't judge durability because it's a new watch but the specs talk clear, it should be very sturdy and reliable. About time keeping, you can see my timegrapher results and judge by yourself. Comfort its exceptional, lugs are curved down, caseback is flat and slim and case diameter it's 40mm in my case.


----------



## Sweeney_

Hello, new member here.

After reading through this whole thread and doing tons of research on flieger style watches - Stowa, Laco, etc. - I finally came to a decision and placed my order on 10/13 for a Dekla pilot watch type B. Now the wait begins.

I was wondering what is the average time from order placed until you receive the first status update, case making? So far I have only received the automated email from when I placed/paid for the order.

Also, I'm trying to change my order slightly via email. From double AR coating to single inside, and from solid case back to screw on back with sapphire. Do you think this is allowed since it's still pre-production? @brshatch 

Lastly, I have really enjoyed viewing all of your handsome Dekla watches. They look beautiful and appear to be a great value for the price. Cheers.


----------



## wkw

Sweeney_ said:


> Hello, new member here.
> 
> After reading through this whole thread and doing tons of research on flieger style watches - Stowa, Laco, etc. - I finally came to a decision and placed my order on 10/13 for a Dekla pilot watch type B. Now the wait begins.
> 
> I was wondering what is the average time from order placed until you receive the first status update, case making? So far I have only received the automated email from when I placed/paid for the order.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to change my order slightly via email. From double AR coating to single inside, and from solid case back to screw on back with sapphire. Do you think this is allowed since it's still pre-production? @brshatch
> 
> Lastly, I have really enjoyed viewing all of your handsome Dekla watches. They look beautiful and appear to be a great value for the price. Cheers.


Welcome to the forum Sweeney.

Congratulations to your Dekla purchase.

I ordered from Dekla before and my experience is that it takes 4-6 weeks for them to build the watch, the time also depends on the level of customization. I did email them to change the configuration of my watch a few days after I placed my order and staffs from Dekla were very responsive and helpful.

Speaking of which, i just ordered a type B not too long ago and I’m eagerly waiting for its arrival. 

Shot them an email and I’m quite sure they will sort it out for you.

Cheers,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweeney_

wkw said:


> Welcome to the forum Sweeney.
> 
> Congratulations to your Dekla purchase.
> 
> I ordered from Dekla before and my experience is that it takes 4-6 weeks for them to build the watch, the time also depends on the level of customization. I did email them to change the configuration of my watch a few days after I placed my order and staffs from Dekla were very responsive and helpful.
> 
> Speaking of which, i just ordered a type B not too long ago and I’m eagerly waiting for its arrival.
> 
> Shot them an email and I’m quite sure they will sort it out for you.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the welcome and response.
I did receive an answer from Dekla today regarding the minor change to option choices so it should be sorted.

Now it's just a matter of patience.

cheers


----------



## Holdenitdown

Happy to discover this thread. Full disclosure, I'm trying to solicit opinions on the 'German Watches' forum (I'm sure everyone here already loves Dekla!), but I do have a question for the Dekla faithful.

What do you make of the price increase? Seems these went for under $600 just a couple of years ago. A Turbulenz is now $890 on Watchbuys, and that sure does seem like a steep increase, even versus other German brands. How do you think the watch compares to others in the price range, and will we continue to see resale values in the $500 area?

Thanks.


----------



## brshatch

Price for Turbulenz basis model is 529 euros exl. VAT or about 521 USD









Tactical Watch. Buy German Men's Waterproof Tactical Wrist Watches


Buy mechanical waterproof tactical wrist watches for men at affordable prices. Order tactical watch in Germany manufacturer Dekla with international delivery




deklawatches.com


----------



## k9shag

Holdenitdown said:


> Happy to discover this thread. Full disclosure, I'm trying to solicit opinions on the 'German Watches' forum (I'm sure everyone here already loves Dekla!), but I do have a question for the Dekla faithful.
> 
> What do you make of the price increase? Seems these went for under $600 just a couple of years ago. A Turbulenz is now $890 on Watchbuys, and that sure does seem like a steep increase, even versus other German brands. How do you think the watch compares to others in the price range, and will we continue to see resale values in the $500 area?
> 
> Thanks.


I bought mine direct from Dekla for just under$600. Watchbuys bumps the price to increase there margin.


----------



## robi1138

☝ What K9 said. But you can order directly from Dekla again now.


----------



## DeckRunner

The only reason to buy from Watchbuys is if you need the watch right away - if you want a configuration that they keep in stock, they'll ship it to you almost immediately. If you order direct from Dekla you'll be waiting at least several weeks while they make the watch, but it will be less money.


----------



## Holdenitdown

Thanks! I had not factored in German tax, so Watchbuy prices looked only about 5-10% more for the 6-steel versions. Without the tax there is a very significant difference!


----------



## Skeptical

Just placed an order for a Turbulenz in this configuration


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Dekla Turbulenz Date


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## φευ

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 17027618


Have been ogling this since it came out.

Does anybody know if they are using ETA - or a chinese clone thereof?


----------



## k9shag

φευ said:


> Have been ogling this since it came out.
> 
> Does anybody know if they are using ETA - or a chinese clone thereof?


shows Unitas 6498 on their web page


----------



## StufflerMike

φευ said:


> Have been ogling this since it came out.
> 
> Does anybody know if they are using ETA - or a chinese clone thereof?


ETA


----------



## φευ

StufflerMike said:


> ETA


Heel erg bedankt


----------



## φευ

k9shag said:


> shows Unitas 6498 on their web page


I know, of course (but... the mind being what it is... doubt always lingers...)


----------



## john_marston

φευ said:


> Heel erg bedankt


Dutch =/= Deutsch 😂


----------



## φευ

john_marston said:


> Dutch =/= Deutsch 😂


...only meneer Stuffler speaks dutch... (btw, what IQ do I come across as possessing?)


----------



## StufflerMike

φευ said:


> Heel erg bedankt


Graag gedaan.😉


----------



## Singularious

Skeptical said:


> Just placed an order for a Turbulenz in this configuration
> 
> View attachment 16998459


Mine is super similar!

Got the hardened steel, blue seconds hand, and the DLC bezel and crown.

I’m at about the four week mark right now, so hoping I get it prior to the end of the year.


----------



## Skeptical

Singularious said:


> Mine is super similar!
> 
> Got the hardened steel, blue seconds hand, and the DLC bezel and crown.
> 
> I’m at about the four week mark right now, so hoping I get it prior to the end of the year.


I'll be looking forward to seeing yours...especially since it might give me an idea how long the wait is  

I went with the regular steel...I am intrigued by the hardened steel, but honestly I don't much care about scratches on the case and didn't want to pay the premium.


----------



## Singularious

Skeptical said:


> I'll be looking forward to seeing yours...especially since it might give me an idea how long the wait is
> 
> I went with the regular steel...I am intrigued by the hardened steel, but honestly I don't much care about scratches on the case and didn't want to pay the premium.


I went back and forth on it myself. This watch, for me, should end up being one of two daily beaters. So I’m hoping it pays off. We shall see.


----------



## k9shag

I just received an email that mine has been completed and is in testing for the next few days. I ordered it on October 8, 2022.


----------



## Singularious

k9shag said:


> I just received an email that mine has been completed and is in testing for the next few days. I ordered it on October 8, 2022.


Nice. Anything custom ordered? That’s the only thing I’m not sure about on my timeline. Either way, that’s pretty quick. Congrats can’t wait to see it here.


----------



## k9shag

nope version 4, with red second hand, black dial.


----------



## Singularious

Just got word that mine should be done sometime next week. I’m pretty excited.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndkland

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a sandwich dial pilot watch? I haven't found this option in Dekla's website.


----------



## wkw

ndkland said:


> Is this a sandwich dial pilot watch? I haven't found this option in Dekla's website.


Yes it is. Sandwich dial was an available option when I purchased mine in 2020. Seems like they remove this option recently.

Perhaps you can email Dekla and ask if they can customize one for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## wkw

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 17044910


Gorgeous blue dial Mike. May I know if this is the gradient blue? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Singularious

Singularious said:


> Just got word that mine should be done sometime next week. I’m pretty excited.


Oops. Spoke too soon. Just got my delay email. NBD though. I’m hopeful it’ll be my Christmas present. 😁


----------



## antsio100

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 17044910





wkw said:


> Gorgeous blue dial Mike. May I know if this is the gradient blue?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a very nice blue, indeed!

This blue dial doesn't seem to appear on Dekla's website. Only a gradient blue and sunray blue to choose.

Sure Mike has the answer to that.


----------



## StufflerMike

It is the „FliegerFriday Blue“


----------



## wkw

StufflerMike said:


> It is the „FliegerFriday Blue“
> 
> View attachment 17048458
> View attachment 17048459


Thanks for clarification. Looks like this is a special series.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

Anybody else having trouble with the website?


----------



## Skeptical

parsig9 said:


> Anybody else having trouble with the website?


I think some features were temporarily disabled...maybe for an update or something...but it looks back to normal now.


----------



## Snakewatch

robi1138 said:


> So I ultimately had to send my Turbulenz back to Dekla because of a painting issue on my custom seconds hand. I also had to exchange the bracelet on my deck watch because it was too short. I sent them back a while ago but there was a delay in getting the bracelets in stock. Then Dekla shipped it back to me but UPS had all kinds of delays getting it to me so I just got them back a couple of days ago. Everything looks great now!
> 
> View attachment 16248404
> 
> View attachment 16248403


What kind of rubber strap did you order and where?


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~




----------



## Singularious

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 17064773


That is lookin real good! Can’t wait for mine to arrive.

Is that the regular steel or the hardened? The color looks very different in different lighting. Ranging from stainless steel to almost graphite.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

It is hardened (6Steel) and it works forreal mate, i love it.
Will be hard to come back to non-hardened watches.


----------



## Singularious

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> It is hardened (6Steel) and it works forreal mate, i love it.
> Will be hard to come back to non-hardened watches.


That is how I ordered as well. But with a DLC bezel and crown. We’ll see how those hold up alongside the case.

Good to hear it is doing it for you.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag

Finally arrived!


----------



## Sweeney_

k9shag said:


> View attachment 17078107
> 
> 
> Finally arrived!


Oh that is nice... congrats!

Since I'm also in NC, can I ask you when yours actually shipped and by what method?
I received a email with tracking number on Dec 2 at 4:00 am and it currently still just says "Label Created" 4 days later even though Dekla says my watch is _on the way_.

I'm getting a bit frustrated considering I paid $41 for UPS Espress Saver shipping.


----------



## k9shag

receive label made on Mon 28 Nov. Received today 6 Dec. It was lost for two days in Columbia SC. I did not pay extra for shipping. Came UPs


----------



## Skeptical

Got a shipping notification. Now begins obsessive re-checking of the tracking


----------



## k9shag

Sweeney_ said:


> Oh that is nice... congrats!
> 
> Since I'm also in NC, can I ask you when yours actually shipped and by what method?
> I received a email with tracking number on Dec 2 at 4:00 am and it currently still just says "Label Created" 4 days later even though Dekla says my watch is _on the way_.
> 
> I'm getting a bit frustrated considering I paid $41 for UPS Espress Saver shipping.


Did it arrive?


----------



## Sweeney_

k9shag said:


> Did it arrive?


Yes, arrived yesterday afternoon right before I left for work. The wait was well worth it and the good news is the watch is perfect...




























the bad news is now I have to put it back in the box and let my wife wrap it since this is her Christmas present for me.

cheers


----------



## Singularious

Well, about to roll into week 10 of waiting. I certainly don’t mind, but I like to check in about once every three weeks. This last time…no response.

I’m not super concerned, but curious about the longest post-COVID wait.

Was really hoping to have this for Christmas with a mid-October order, but it isn’t looking good.

On the bright side, have some killer straps picked out and ready to order when it does get here.


----------



## k9shag

Singularious said:


> Well, about to roll into week 10 of waiting. I certainly don’t mind, but I like to check in about once every three weeks. This last time…no response.
> 
> I’m not super concerned, but curious about the longest post-COVID wait.
> 
> Was really hoping to have this for Christmas with a mid-October order, but it isn’t looking good.
> 
> On the bright side, have some killer straps picked out and ready to order when it does get here.


The factory strap is one of the most comfortable I have worn.


----------



## Singularious

k9shag said:


> The factory strap is one of the most comfortable I have worn.


Good to hear k9! I’ll definitely keep it in rotation. There is a pretty wild sea snake one I’m eyeing that’ll match the blow seconds hand. We shall see.


----------



## brshatch

I don't know your order ID, but I guess, since we have 2 orders with that delay. I sent you a PM and I think it's your watch and it's finished, if order ID correct.


----------



## Singularious

brshatch said:


> I don't know your order ID, but I guess, since we have 2 orders with that delay. I sent you a PM and I think it's your watch and it's finished, if order ID correct.


Thank you for the PM!

And yes sir, that is mine. Really appreciate you reaching out. PM responded to.


----------



## Singularious

Sweeney_ said:


> Yes, arrived yesterday afternoon right before I left for work. The wait was well worth it and the good news is the watch is perfect...
> 
> View attachment 17092980
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092982
> 
> 
> View attachment 17092985
> 
> 
> the bad news is now I have to put it back in the box and let my wife wrap it since this is her Christmas present for me.
> 
> cheers


That’s a really nice Christmas gift. Your wife knows what’s up.


----------



## Singularious

Well my Turbulenz arrived this evening. And it is even better than I’d imagined. 

Pros: Great heft to it without feeling heavy on the wrist. Perfectly sized case (I went with the 40mm) for my smaller wrist. Detail and finishing are wonderful. Crown action is super solid. Love the lug turndown. Lume is great. @k9shag is dead on. Strap is one of the most comfortable I’ve worn. AR is unbelievably clear (I did get both sides). 

Cons: Not much that isn’t being overly critical. The finishing on the seconds hand isn’t perfect, but it is hand painted. I noticed but then immediately found it somehow appealing. Strap is a bit unremarkable to look at, but I can swap it if needed. But sheesh is it comfy. 

Overall I am quite taken with the watch. Confirmation bias? Maybe. But I’m a designer by day, and a journalist by education, so I’m literally trained to (strive) for objectivity. 😁

The wait was fairly long, but I’d actually wait longer for a custom watch. 

Very pleased with my decision here and feel like they might should be charging us more for this kind of service. I may order another early next year.


----------



## Singularious




----------



## Sweeney_

Singularious said:


> Well my Turbulenz arrived this evening. And it is even better than I’d imagined.
> 
> Pros: Great heft to it without feeling heavy on the wrist. Perfectly sized case (I went with the 40mm) for my smaller wrist. Detail and finishing are wonderful. Crown action is super solid. Love the lug turndown. Lume is great. @k9shag is dead on. Strap is one of the most comfortable I’ve worn. AR is unbelievably clear (I did get both sides).
> 
> Cons: Not much that isn’t being overly critical. The finishing on the seconds hand isn’t perfect, but it is hand painted. I noticed but then immediately found it somehow appealing. Strap is a bit unremarkable to look at, but I can swap it if needed. But sheesh is it comfy.
> 
> Overall I am quite taken with the watch. Confirmation bias? Maybe. But I’m a designer by day, and a journalist by education, so I’m literally trained to (strive) for objectivity. 😁
> 
> The wait was fairly long, but I’d actually wait longer for a custom watch.
> 
> Very pleased with my decision here and feel like they might should be charging us more for this kind of service. I may order another early next year.


A handsome watch, congrats. Glad it was sorted and you received it before Christmas.


----------



## Singularious

Sweeney_ said:


> A handsome watch, congrats. Glad it was sorted and you received it before Christmas.


Yes. And thank you for reminding me to give a big grateful kudos to Yuriy and the Dekla team for making it a priority to get it shipped out quickly at the end of the year. They really came through and I am extremely pleased with the whole enchilada.


----------



## Skeptical

Mine arrived as well. I put it on a Haveston canvas strap, and I think it pairs nicely.


----------



## Singularious

Skeptical said:


> Mine arrived as well. I put it on a Haveston canvas strap, and I think it pairs nicely.
> 
> View attachment 17109948


That is indeed a fine strap pairing.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Such a pretty watch. I'm considering a German mesh strap to change up the look, but I would love for Dekla to make a dedicated bracelet for their 40mm watches. I'd be on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## wkw

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> View attachment 17134626
> 
> View attachment 17134627
> 
> View attachment 17134625
> 
> 
> Such a pretty watch. I'm considering a German mesh strap to change up the look, but I would love for Dekla to make a dedicated bracelet for their 40mm watches. I'd be on it in a heartbeat.


Same here. Hope we will see bracelet with curved end piece. H link style..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical




----------



## k9shag

Skeptical said:


> As nice as it is, I have to admit I’m disappointed by the accuracy. Dekla advertises +/- 7 spd, and it’s right at -7 spd on a good day. Not bad enough to send back, but enough to be disappointing.
> View attachment 17139659


How long have you had it?


----------



## Skeptical

With perspective, edited


----------



## StufflerMike

Skeptical said:


> As nice as it is, I have to admit I’m disappointed by the accuracy. Dekla advertises +/- 7 spd, and it’s right at -7 spd on a good day. Not bad enough to send back, but enough to be disappointing.


I do not think there‘s reason to be disappointed. COSC would be from *-4 *to *+6. *From *-7 *to *+7* is a quite acceptable performance range and yours with -7 is conform to what Dekla say one can expect. Any timegrapher results available ?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

